# FPGA, CPLD, 74xx loģikas >  Cepiens par CPU būtību...

## JDat

Cepiens sākās pēc sekojoša posta:
viewtopic.php?f=11&p=76755#p76706




> kompītis no ttl loģikas  :
> 
> pārejais stāsts te:
> http://web.mac.com/teisenmann/iWeb/adep ... hotos.html


 


> Rekur pilniibaa no ttl taisiits liidziigas veiktspeejas procesors.
> http://www.asvcorp.ru/darch/hardware/pd ... y/mpu.html
> 
> PS. KMemkas protams nospertas un uzpirceejiem aizgaajushas


 
Tālākais variācija par tēmu CPU:

Ir jau stilīgi, bet...
Ja man ienāktu prātā uzbūvēt savu CPU, tad es laikam sakostu zobus un VHDL bakstītu. Aļa piekristu EPIM, ka vajadzēja uz FPGA taisīt.
Bet nu... Geek paliek geek...

----------


## kaspich

zini joku par minetu un Armstrongu?
tad luuk, Tev liidz CPU buuveeshanai ir miljards reizhu talaak  ::   :: 
lasiit iesaaceju [Tavi, epis un co] posti par datoru buuveeshanu.. come on vechi, veel lielaaki elektroniskie joki kaa tie foto  ::

----------


## JDat

Es būvēju datoru? Interesanti, interesanti. Es pats nezināju ka būvēju... Tev jau labāk zināt...

----------


## kaspich

es tieshi par to arii runaju - runas vs darbi. tas, ka nekas netiek buuveets- tas tak konju ponjatno  :: 
par konkreeto kompi.

tas NAV CPU. CPU [peec manas saprashanas] ir centraa, [viens no] DIP40 korpusiem.
paareejais obves [shajaa gadiijumaa] izpilda sekojoshas funkcijas:
dinamiskaas RAM refresh [jo daudz sakotneejie CPU sho funkciju veica ar probleemaam, jeb nemaaceeja vispaar, taapeec taa tika veikta hardwariski]
RAM/ROM adresu sadaliishana un adreseeshana starp atminjas mikreneem - taa laika CPU biezhi RAM un ROM bija uz 1 adresu shinas, vnk sadaliiti sektoros, piem., Z80/Sinclair: 16KB bija ROM, tad 48KB - RAM
video atminjas adreseeshana un rindu/kadru sinhroimpulsu detekteeshana. arii video atminja parasti bija vienaa blaakji ar, RAM saakuma adresees
aareeju iekaartu vadiiba/adreseeshana. sheit, iespejams, ir ielikts VV55 tipa paralelais aareejais kontrolieris [skjiet, bija 3X8 biti in/out] DIp40 korpusaa

laikaa, kad uzradaas pirmaas programmeeejamaas matricas, buutiski lielaakaa dalja visas shis snjagas [leetaas logjikas] tika aizstaata ar to. tas bija jau ap gadu 85..88.
tachu, taa aka pirmos gadus [5+] shiis matricas programmeeja, paardedzinot 'mickas', tad process bija vienreizeejs. attieciigi - PIRMS tam bija jaabuut 100% skaidribai par ekvivalento shemu.
galvenaa probleema - laika diagrammas, njemot veeraa ta laika logjikas aatrumu.
sore par palagu.

----------


## ansius

> tas NAV CPU. CPU [peec manas saprashanas] ir centraa, [viens no] DIP40 korpusiem.


 nolaidies no mākoņiem vecīt, FAIL: http://web.mac.com/teisenmann/iWeb/adep ... _list.html kur tur Tev CPU mikrene? a?

----------


## kaspich

iesleedz sajeegu, veciit  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Tavs izpratnes liimenis par lietaam top arvien skaidraaks  :: 

 ::   ::   :: 

p.s. un ja chipesetu saraksts buutu atstaats tuksh, Tu visiem staastiitu, ka tas apparatus darbojas bez mikreneesm?  :: 
cilveeks vnk CPU un in/out portu kontrolieri nav mineejis. un? Tev tas taapat, kaa redzam, NEKO nedod  :: 

taa rupji piemetot, tak jaasaprot, ko taads kompiitis izpilda, lai uz noskaneetu klaviatuuru, buutu kaut kaads interpretators, speetu izvadiit video atteelu..
tak zirgam skaidrs, ka ar 30 absoluuti leetas integraacijas korpusiem tas NEKAADI NAV izdaraams.. kuda..
tak paskatam kaut: pirmajiem Z80 [taa laika prasts CPU] bija 6..10K tranzistoru.
tb, 2..3K logjisko elementu. 30 korpusos mums sanaak ap 200 logjikas elementiem. reizes 20+ par iisu..
un, kaa jau mineeju, taads z80 nemaaceeja praktiski neko no papild/servisa funkcijaam. tur bija ABSOLUTAIS minimums..

----------


## ansius

ok spēlējam tā: atrodi man to mistisko mikreni kuru autors lūk nav pieminējis šeit: 
http://web.mac.com/teisenmann/iWeb/adep ... layout.PNG
http://web.mac.com/teisenmann/iWeb/adep ... matics.gif

redzu cik tev grūti atzīt ka mēdz kļūdīties... pierādīsi manu kļūdu ar faktiem, nevis ar saviem spriedelējumiem - ok, you win! savādāk - fail...

----------


## Slowmo

Z80, ja nemaldos, tika izmantoti praktiski visi 256 iespējamie opkodi. Šeit, savukārt, tikai 16 instrukcijas.

----------


## kaspich

Ansi, man Tev NEKAS nav jaaraada.
taa tak es vecs palikshu ar shaada liimenja probleemaam ciinoties  :: 

Tu palasi graamatinjas. tagad ir pieejamas elektroniskaa veidaa.
pokemoni izmanto visaadus forumus, wiki kaa augstaako pilotaazhu  :: 

par to jau staasts - palasi te forumaa [reizeem] - wow, nashi kosmicheskije koroblji borozdjat prostori cselennoi. a kad pajautaa konkretaak.. izraadaas, ka..

Ansi, ja Tu speesi izveidot CPU ar visu nepiecieshamo klaviatuuras apstraadei, grafiskai izvadei, kaadu elementaaru interpetatoru [kaut apgraiziitu basic], nu, lai uz taa ekraana kaut ko redz, da kaut navarotu, ka/kad to ASM kodu, kas tajaa webaa ir, var ielaadeet + palaist:
http://web.mac.com/teisenmann/iWeb/adeptpage/DUO_OS.txt

ir KUR ievadiit/kaa ievadiit..
es izdariishu JEBKo, ko Tu teiksi:
smiegshu seksuaalu pakalpojumu Latvijas ebreju kopienai
pliks noskrieshu maratonu Riigas centraa
200+ kokaa iepirdiishu..

Tev ir muuzha iespeeja  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Z80, ja nemaldos, tika izmantoti praktiski visi 256 iespējamie opkodi. Šeit, savukārt, tikai 16 instrukcijas.


 nu, iespeejams, ka te ir kas vecaaks..kas tur bija - visadi 4004, vai kas tamliidziigs..

----------


## kaspich

yesssssss. veel viens, kas rubii fisku  ::   ::   :: 
KAS ir atteelots tajaa atteelaa? KAS???????

kungi, man ir priekslikums:
1. apskatam, no kaa sastaav [peec definicijas] CPU
2. apskatam, no kaa sastaav dators [computer] taa primitivaakaja izpratnee

kad shis buus skaidraaks, ir jeega turpinaat diskusiju.
p.s. varbuut kaads kaadreiz ir redzeejis RU kalkulatorus diskreetaa izpildiijumaa? pat tur, izmantojot videejas intergraacijas Ics [ieskaitot ALU, chupu ar 8bit regjistriem] bija 30+ korpusi. neskaitot indikatoru izvadu..

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

A kur joks? Es nesapratu...
Beefs

----------


## next

> A kur joks? Es nesapratu...
> Beefs


 Joks taads ka kaspich savu tupumu demonstree.
Aciimredzamas lietas meegjina noliegt.

----------


## zzz

Dapizdelsja kaspichs.  ::

----------


## JDat

Tiko noskatījos X-Files. Šo sēriju http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blood_(The_X-Files).
Skaidrs, ka kaspich ne pie kā nav vainīgs. Pie visa ir vainīga valdība ar saviem slepenajiem eksperimentiem. Vienkārši kaspich dzīvo tajā reģionā kur tiek izsmidzināts LSDm... A sekas ir skaidras pašas par sevi. Tāpēc nav ko apvainoties uz slimiem cilvēkiem. Ja slimam cilvēkam ir arī tieksmes uz vardarbību, tad labāk paklusēt un neprovacēt, lai nenotiek kāda nelaime...

PS: Mācos pacifismu no tornislv, tikai pagaidām sūdīgi sanāk...  ::

----------


## zzz

Ne, nevajag vis pacifismu.

Kaadu konkursinju pat ttl procesora un datora konstrueeshanu varetu..  :: 

tikai man ir aizdomas ka kaspichs par saviem bazaariem atbildeet vis negribees.

----------


## JDat

Es arī negribēšu atbildēt. Nu nav man laika ne zīmēt diagrammas, ne bakstīt Quartus (sorry zzz, es, diemžēl, uzliktu to bloatware), ne uzdot primitīvus un tupus jautājumus Vikingam par elementāru vadu vilkšanu iekš quartus. Galu galā, kāda jēga? Parādīt ka varu uztaīsīt primitīvu, gļukainu un neefektīvu CPU iekš FPGA? A jēga tam? Krāna staipīšana un viss. Laika tērēšana. Lai cepās, tie, kurus tas krata. Es labāk pamācīšos JAVA pamatus un nopačošu KeePass mobīlo versiju tā kā man vajag. Varbūt...
Maksimums kā varu palīdzēt: nodalīt šo CPU cepienu no elektroniskajiem jokiem...

----------


## zzz

kaspich tur soliijaas dariit jebko.

Nu, shaa seksuaalaas izklaides netradicionaalos veidos lai paliek shaa pasha zinjaa, tachu shis par saviem bazaariem vareetu atbildeet, piemeeram, ar macinju.

Par pietiekoshu summinju var shim par iepriecinaajumu salipinaat taadu mazjeedziigu prikolu no senaam ttl mikreneem.

----------


## JDat

> kaspich tur soliijaas dariit jebko.
> 
> Nu, shaa seksuaalaas izklaides netradicionaalos veidos lai paliek shaa pasha zinjaa, tachu shis par saviem bazaariem vareetu atbildeet, piemeeram, ar macinju.
> 
> Par pietiekoshu summinju var shim par iepriecinaajumu salipinaat taadu mazjeedziigu prikolu no senaam ttl mikreneem.


 Khekhe... Kā es pēdējā laikā kolēģiem atbildu: Jeb***sj, no bez meņa...

Ko tādu taisīt ir tikai viens iemesls: Kiberpanku subkultūra.

Ja jau pat ttl un CPU etc. Es labāk pasekoju līdzi tiem trakajiem, kuri reanimē Apollo Guidance Computer (AGC)... Gribētos AGC uz FPGA. Bet tik un tā jēga nekāda. Tik pat labi var darbināt AGC emulatoru uz PC...

----------


## zzz

Foruma administraacijai tomeer ir pienaakums raudziities lai viss notiktu smuki, jauki un zinaatniski pareizi.

Taalabad varaianti dotajaa gadiijumaa:

1. kaspichs piesakaas par sponsoru ttl cpu/datora konstrueeshanas konkursam ar balvu fondu vismaz chetrciparu skaitlis no shaa macinja. 

vai arii

2. kaspich kautriigi, tachu publiski atziist ka ir satirsies.


Ja kaspicham ne 1. ne 2. punkts neliekas pienjemami, tad ieljepiit shim nelielu banu par atgaadinaajumu ka par bazaarinjiem atbildeet vajag.

----------


## Didzis

Man liekas, ka vispirms vajag vienoties par terminu procesors. Man liekas, ka kaspich par procesoru uzskata ko citu nekā jūs   ::  .

----------


## JDat

> zini joku par minetu un Armstrongu?


 Tumsoni...
Joks ir dzirdēts. Pats Armstrongs šo joku (par sevi) dzirdēja deviņdemitajos gados... Kārtējā urban legend, ne kas vairāk.

Jebšu NASA speciāli, cenzūras nolūkos, izdzēsa frāzi, kuru Armstrongs pateica pirms devās atpakaļ uz Zemi?

Tā ka nesako ne hop ne vēl kaut ko par tiem attālumiem līdz procesoram...

Kā Didzis teica, sāksim ar terminoloģiju. Tad redzēs...

----------


## next

> Man liekas, ka vispirms vajag vienoties par terminu procesors. Man liekas, ka kaspich par procesoru uzskata ko citu nekā jūs   .


 CPU jeedziens ir vispaarpienjemta lieta (ja kam vajag var paskatiit wikipeedijaa).
Rekur aprakstiiju bildi no :
http://www.asvcorp.ru/darch/hardware/pd ... y/mpu.html
Kas te veel nav no taa kam procesoraa jaabuut?

----------


## kaspich

kaspich par bazaru atbild un nodrshina chetru ciparu balvu fondu tam, kursh uzkonstruees mineeto iekaartu mineetajos nosaciijumos [skat. manu postu par teemu].

kursh grib nopelniit? kursh ir gatavs pieraadiit savas speejas?

bet. tagad interesantakais - kas buus ar tiem nejeegaam un tukshas mutes bruukjeetaajiem, kas pat nerubii pamatlietas taadaa liimenii, lai saprastu teemu, nerunaajot par buuveeshanu? es saprotu, ka taadi te ir vairaaki:
next
jdat
ansius
zzz

bija veel kaads?
nu, kuri taisiis?

----------


## zzz

Tev tur tie "mineetie nosaciijumi" kaut kaa miglaini izpluudushi ir.

1. kaspichs ceela pontus ka Dzheka Eisenmanna kompiitii ir iebaazti slepenie chipseti un CPU un taads jau nu straadaat nevar. kaspichs piekriit blekjot chetrziimju skaitli (t.i min 1000 LVL) par Dzheka Eisenmanna kompiisha klonu bez jelkaadiem slepenajiem chipsetiem?

2. citi varianti?

----------


## kaspich

kilausies, smurguli. Tu neesi cieniigs buut pa moderu. ja Tev taa statusa esamiba pagarina kraanu - ir ok.
bet ne sajegas, ne neitraliitaates modereshanaa Tev nav.

un tas tieshaam ir joks - kad tukshais dirseejs kaspich Tev piedaavaa 3..6 meeneshu algu par elementaaru [peec taviem textiem] uzdevumu, Tu izdzees teemu  ::

----------


## zzz

kaspich, privaatos pisnesinjus kaarto privaati.Uz cpu teemu tava histeeriskaa iebreekshanaas neattiecas.

----------


## JDat

Samazini izplūdumu un aizvieto ar konkrētākiem nosacījumiem...

A par najezdiem...
Izņemot uzbraucienus, vari arī pateikt kur konkrēti mēs, idioti esam stulbi, un tu esi visgudrais. Draņķi. Pie tam te nav ne kāda sakara ar moderēšanu. Citplanētieši te smadzenes jau pārurba cauri un ielika anālo zondi kas atveras kā 25m diamtra paraboliskā antena. (C) Southpark Season1, Episode 1.

Ka tik tas piedāvājums nav tik pat detalizēts kā raimondiņa frekvenču dalīšanas darba piedāvājums... Tā ka konkrētus nosacījums. Ja nav nosacījumu, tad es vispār labāk domāju par savām lietām nevis par kaspicha seksīgumu...

PS: Forumā atgriezīsies vecie laiki, kur zzz izcelsies ar saviem domu graudiem. Atkal locīšos no smiekliem.  ::

----------


## kaspich

> kaspich, privaatos pisnesinjus kaarto privaati.Uz cpu teemu tava histeeriskaa iebreekshanaas neattiecas.


 prichom privaatos?

visu dienu, kameer juus te kaa mazi shakaaleeni klupaat man virsuu, jdat viss dereeja. NEKAADU pretenziju pret stilu  :: 
tikko kaa es teicu - okl atbildu par teikto, teema pazuda  :: 

peec mana protesta noraustiijaas un iemeta te  :: 
bet, Tu labaak par teemu runaa, nevis ATKAL lien citu dariishanaas  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Samazini izplūdumu un aizvieto ar konkrētākiem nosacījumiem...
> 
> A par najezdiem...
> Izņemot uzbraucienus, vari arī pateikt kur konkrēti mēs, idioti esam stulbi, un tu esi visgudrais. Draņķi. Pie tam te nav ne kāda sakara ar moderēšanu. Citplanētieši te smadzenes jau pārurba cauri un ielika anālo zondi kas atveras kā 25m diamtra paraboliskā antena. (C) Southpark Season1, Episode 1.
> 
> Ka tik tas piedāvājums nav tik pat detalizēts kā raimondiņa frekvenču dalīšanas darba piedāvājums... Tā ka konkrētus nosacījums. Ja nav nosacījumu, tad es vispār labāk domāju par savām lietām nevis par kaspicha seksīgumu...
> 
> PS: Forumā atgriezīsies vecie laiki, kur zzz izcelsies ar saviem domu graudiem. Atkal locīšos no smiekliem.


 paga, paga, tikko tachu Tev pietika argumentu/info/noteikumu, lai apgalvotu, ka es dumumu dzenot  ::   ::   :: 
kas notika? kaapeec peeksnji vajag ko konkreetaaku???? uuu!!!!

----------


## JDat

Konkrētāk? Par ko tu maksāt taisies? Tev nesen lobotomiju gandiemā neuztaisīja?

----------


## zzz

e, kaspich, es nezinu kas tev reegojas pazudis, bet tavi ponti par cpu kaut kaa tepat vien meetaajas.

Ko tu tur murgoji par trim vai seshaam meeneshalgaam gan nav skaidrs, ja tu te  gribi tik daudz blekjot, tad tas buus juutami vairaak kaa 1000 latinju.

Voobschem nospriezham chotka konkursa nosaciijumus, balvu fondu, veerteeshanas komisiju utt un atiet juurinja.

(Eisenmanna kompiisha klona taisishana pati par sevi buutu ne iipashi radosha nodarboshanaas, bet ja kaspicham piesvilis tieshi tas, tad var jau. Varbuut. Ja pikjis pietiekams.)

----------


## kaspich

> ....
> 
> 
> taa rupji piemetot, tak jaasaprot, ko taads kompiitis izpilda, lai uz noskaneetu klaviatuuru, buutu kaut kaads interpretators, speetu izvadiit video atteelu..
> tak zirgam skaidrs, ka ar 30 absoluuti leetas integraacijas korpusiem tas NEKAADI NAV izdaraams.. kuda..
> 
> ..


 veelreiz izkopeets tas, kas attiecas uz temu. tiem, kas nespeej saprast, par ko reca un njirgajaas visu dienu.
par ko tad juus te vemstiijaaties?  ::  vnk taapat - kaspich ir lohs?  ::  

nu, krutie dzeki, vajag sho te divrindi siikaak?  ::

----------


## zzz

Eisenmanna kompiiti ir vairaak kaa 30 mikrosheemu, tachu nav slepeno chipsetu un cpu, ko kaspichs meegjinaaja pljerksteet. 

Kaadaas narkotiku halucinaacijaas tev piereegojaas skaitlis 30, apkaarteejiem zinaams nav.

----------


## kaspich

> Eisenmanna kompiiti ir vairaak kaa 30 mikrosheemu, tachu nav slepeno chipsetu un cpu, ko kaspichs meegjinaaja pljerksteet. 
> 
> Kaadaas narkotiku halucinaacijaas tev piereegojaas skaitlis 30, apkaarteejiem zinaams nav.


 jaa, 'kompiitii' arii taa klava ir ne pateemu, kompiitii arii taa grafiskaa izvade ir vnk tupa atminjas apgabala izvadiishana, u.t.t.
es runaju par kompiti BEZ feikiem.

ok, cik korpusus Tev vajadzeetu? un konkreetaak par nianseem  :: 
kas/kaa buutu.

lai buutu skaidrs visiem - es pienjemu, ka projekta autors ir godpraatiigs.
ja ir ekraanaa standarta klava, saprotu - taa attiecas uz komplektu.
ja uz ekraana ir burti, es saprotu - ir kaut kaads elementaars interpretatots [man pat vienalga, kaads].

nevis - darbiibas imitaacija. 
bet, es nedomaaju, ka kaads te saprot, par ko es runaaju. zato varees padirst kaut ko  ::

----------


## zzz

Nu toch kaspic daffai konkreetaak - kaadi feiki tev ir sareegojushies Eisenmanna kompiitii, piemeram?

Piemeeram kaspicham ir elementaars feiks, ka shis nefilmee cik tad to mikrosheemu tur iekshaa ir, un nesakariigi murgo kaut ko par 30. Shis ciipars uz teemu neattiecas. kaspichs atziist ka ir samurgojies?

----------


## kaspich

> Nu toch kaspic daffai konkreetaak - kaadi feiki tev ir sareegojushies Eisenmanna kompiitii, piemeram?
> 
> Piemeeram kaspicham ir elementaars feiks, ka shis nefilmee cik tad to mikrosheemu tur iekshaa ir, un nesakariigi murgo kaut ko par 30. Shis ciipars uz teemu neattiecas. kaspichs atziist ka ir samurgojies?


 kaspich atziist, ka ar neizglitotiem nejeegaam diskuteet ir bezjeedziigi.
tiek dziits padsmitnieku dumums, kas pahiem lohiem skjiet ljoti aspraatiigs. pashiem gan nav nekas vairaak par IC korpusiem, ko paraadiit, bet sapnjojot patiik paarspeet pashiem sevi  ::

----------


## JDat

Sāksim ar terminoloģiju, saādāk kaspich tā pat kā Epi mēģinās izlīst uz terminu interpetāciju pa savam...
http://termini.lv/index.php



> computer 
> (D9
> dators 
> (D9
> ЭВМ
> 
> Tehniska sistēma (ierīču komplekts), kas saskaņā ar uzdotu programmu veic automātisku datu apstrādi un ievadizvadi.


 Kaut kā tā, ja vien ļaunais zzz nav piegājis pie kastes, kurā citētais glabājas, ar USB flešku un nedaudz padarbojies.   ::   ::

----------


## zzz

kaspich, savu poeeziju staasti savai vecmaaminjai, vinja varbuut to vairaak noveertees.

Ladna fignja ko var uzbuuveet:

rams un roms peec vajadziibas
chipi  mazaak kaa simts, videejas integraacijas pakaapes (shis neattiecas uz rama un roma mikreneem), tachu ne  gatavie mikroprocesori, vai "bit slice" modulji vai specializeetie videokontroleri
SN74181,2 vai to analogi atljauti.

Fignja ievadam izmanto ps/2 klavieri, izvadam televizorchiku.

Fignja rezultaataa speej izvadiit uz ekraana dazhaadus maatjukus kaspicha aplikshanai un veikt elementaaras aritmeetiskas darbiibas.

kaspichs par to maksaa  buuveetaaja seshu meeneshu algu (pats piesoliija  ::  ) 

terminsh 2012. g. 31. decembris.


Uz cpld tas viss buutu vispaar beernu speeles, bet par to jau kaspichs baigi apbizhotos un pazinjotu ka katrs cpld atbilst baigajiem tuukstiosjiem logjisko elementu.

----------


## kaspich

ok, Tavs liimenis Tava pasha veerteejumaa [visaas jomaas] skaidrs.
ok, paareejie varonji???

p.s. pakomenteeshu peec apareejo eergju viedoklja sanjemshanas  ::  lai interesantaak.

----------


## zzz

kaspich tavs liimenis arii bija skaidrs no taa momenta kad tev sareegojaas 40 kaaju cpu un nedaskaitiijaas chipu skaits Eisenmanna kompiitii, tachu pa dzeerumam pamuldeet gribeejaas gan. 

Vot tagad suudiigi sanaak par savaam pljaapaam atbildeet. epis ar savu cpld frekvences meeriitaaju iekrita uz to pashu.

----------


## kaspich

> kaspich tavs liimenis arii bija skaidrs no taa momenta kad tev sareegojaas 40 kaaju cpu un nedaskaitiijaas chipu skaits Eisenmanna kompiitii, tachu pa dzeerumam pamuldeet gribeejaas gan. 
> 
> Vot tagad suudiigi sanaak par savaam pljaapaam atbildeet. epis ar savu cpld frekvences meeriitaaju iekrita uz to pashu.


 redz, es runaaju par teemu - ko no kaa var uzbuuveet. diemzhel, par to saruna nesanaak. jo shakaaleeniem jau nav sajeegas, kas/kaa straadaa. jo buuveets jau ir tikai slapjajos sapnjos un labaakaja gadiijumaa notiek suutishana pie esoshiem partlistiem un/vai citu bildeem.
vai ir teema - cik [aptuveni] un kaadu setu vajag video izvadei? cik ps/2 apstraadei?
nee, par sho sarunas nav, jo labaakajaa gadiijumaa cilveeki speej chipu nosaukumus nolasiit.

es paskatu projektu/iisos reklaamas rulliishus un izsaku savu viedokli par teemu, kaa tas buutu/ir realizeejams.
lohi nolasa part listu, bet - sajeegas: var/nevar, kaa..

ja noseedinaatu mani/jdat/next un co istabaa ar papiira lapu rokaa - vot, tad paskatiisi, kursh ko saziimees  ::   :: 
tad es gribu redzeet, kaa shie cilveeki ziimees shemas ar 30+ korpusiem kompja imitaacijai..  :: 

es esmu gatavs arii shaadam eksperimentam.

----------


## next

> ja noseedinaatu mani/jdat/next un co istabaa ar papiira lapu rokaa - vot, tad paskatiisi, kursh ko saziimees


 ignore mode off_
Lai es tev kautko ziimeetu!?  ::  Es te vienkaarshi informeeju tautu ja riktiigas glupiibas no tavas puses naak.
ignore mode on_

PS. Nu sen jau bans ir nopelniits, nu ir tak...

----------


## kaspich

kaapeec MAN? sev. protams, ka neziimeetu  :: 
sajeegas tak nav adekvaatas  ::   ::   :: 
taapat kaa par to - ko var realizeer no taa chipu skaita un lista, kas tajaa linkaa  :: 
ir tikai skalja mauroshana, balsoties uz youtube video un nekadas info  ::  Tev tak vareetu pavisam citu listu priekshaa nolit, taapat turpinaatu maurot  ::

----------


## JDat

Ja rīt piekāpsi uz uz Vikinga bunkuru, kamēr es tur būšu (plānoju apskatīt komutatoru ar Vikinga interfeisu dzīve, tad varu arī uzzīmēt. Tikai... Vajag internetu. nu nezinu no galas es isu 74xx saraktu. Varētu, dzerot alu, uzzīmēt blokshēmās CPU daļu.

Principā. Es jau negribu iespingt, pārāk slinks esmu. Ja citus apmierina, ka e konstueju uz Altera Cyyclone1, tad var padomāt. A citādi... Piz***u na***uj, tālāk par šķībiem klucīšiem uz papīra neiespringšu. Nu nečakarēšos es ar tonnu cietās loģikas un viss. Darīt man nav ko... Neesmu geeks.

PS: lai būtu interesantāk, vajadzētu dzelzi kas strādā ar brainfuck... Būtu interesanti redzēt kā kaspiš pišās ar brainfuck. Var jau bļaut arī par copyleft, jo viens jau kaut ko jau dara te. Bet nu... Ja nav citu piedāvājumu, tad jāpieņem zzz uztādījumi par atskaites punktu un jāizgudro divritenis vēlreiz...

PS2: Saknes problēma ir vienkāršāka. Katram ir savs definējums, kas ir CPU, kas ir dators utt. Lai būtu civilicēti, varbūt tomēr pieturēties valsts valodā noteiktajie terminiem, vai vismaz sarunāt savus. Saādāk glumais kaspich pieprasīs Intel Dual Core Duo 64-bit analogu, par citām lietām atteiksies maksāt...  ::

----------


## kaspich

:: 
pag, pag. kaads sakars vinekaarshajai logjikai ar bloksheemu?
kaapeec vienkaarshajai logjikai nosaukumi jaatceras?
ir elementu apziimeejumi. internacionaali.

kaarteejais vokrug da okolo bullis  ::   :: 

glumjsh kak raz esi Tu, intrigu pineej  ::

----------


## JDat

Ā skaidrs.

Ja pietiek ar UN-VAI-NE klucīšiem un trigeriem, tad cita runa... Tad tas ir savādāk un labāk... Nu kāt vēr RAM un ROm kā veselums, bez izkdāšanas smalkāk... Redzi nu. kamēr nav precīzi nodefinēts, tikmēr katrs var traktēt pa savam. Vienam - māte, otram - meita, trešam - kleita.Es laikam atgādināju par precizēšanu, vai tomēr nē?

Iz vēstures... Pasasi šitās divas tēmas...
http://elfaforums.lv/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=2525
http://elfaforums.lv/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=2990

Un tikai tad, bļ* vari d**st, kurš ir glumšs intrigants. Smadzenes galīgi pederastijā aizklemmējušas? Tava druška par TO zina?

PS: zzz termiņš ir pietiekoši objektīvi uzstādīts... Arī tas ir interesanti.

----------


## kaspich

man kljuust interesanti. LJOTI interesanti.

piesakos riit paskatiit, kaa Tu kluciishus ziimeesi  :: 

peec tam ziimejumu sheit driistees ielikt?  ::

----------


## Vikings

Eu nu kamōn, tēma ir pat vairāk kā interesanta, tādēļ bez personīgiem apvainojumiem, lūdzu. Tēmu ir vērts apdomāt, tas gan.

----------


## JDat

> man kljuust interesanti. LJOTI interesanti.
> 
> piesakos riit paskatiit, kaa Tu kluciishus ziimeesi 
> 
> peec tam ziimejumu sheit driistees ielikt?


 Ar vienu norunu: Tu paņemsi papīra versiju no manis, pats skenēsi un liksi iekšā...

----------


## JDat

> Eu nu kamōn, tēma ir pat vairāk kā interesanta, tādēļ bez personīgiem apvainojumiem, lūdzu. Tēmu ir vērts apdomāt, tas gan.


 Kā vienmēr. Vienīgais saprātīgais un objektīvais komentārs.  ::

----------


## kaspich

jdat - nu, ar skeneeshanu toch nav probleemu  :: 


ja par teemu - peec manas saprashanas tas web mega projekts nav korekts. nepilniigaa info un nekorektie video [vismaz man, uzmetot pirmo skatu] rada nekorektu/neatbilstoshu iespaidu.

otraa bilde - tas RU alja procesors. jaaredz ir viss pasaakums kopaa. tikpat labi tur veel 3 liidzigas plates ir shii apkalposhanai [procountera vadiibai, u.t.t.], nerunaajot par ievada/izvada apstraadi.
novienkarshojot - tad jau par ALU var uzskatiit 2 korpusus 74HCXXX, kas maak saliidzinaat lielaaks/mazaaks [2bitus], progcounter - IE7 1gab., par darba regjistriem vienu IR22, u.t.t.
ir jaaskataas konkreetaakas detaljas.
pirmajaa projektaa bildee ieliktaa klava rada iespaidu, ka ps/2 nolasiit nav probleemas, ka ar grafisko izvadu nav problemu. var tieshi noprast, ka ir kaads basic/fortran interpretators.
noziedoju 5min video apluukoshanai - oi, izraadas, komandas mees ar dip sleedziishiem mudriijam, grafiskais izvads = tupa ram apgabala nokopeeshana.. uzskatu, ka tas NAV korekti.

----------


## kaspich

starp citu, taa NAV TTL logjika.
taa ir CMOS logjika  ::  nez kaapeec par sho neviens neceepaas  :: 
peedejos 20 gadus pat 74HCT ir CMOS logjika. tikai ar TTL liimenjiem.

----------


## JDat

Tu par to next ielikto bildi? Man acīs iedūrās tāda lieta kā command decoder, kas ir tikai uz divām mikrenēm. Sorry, tik prasti nevaru. Man tur prasās ROM, Counteris (tipa IE5) Un vēl šis tas (ID3 utt utjp obvess). Varbūt tāpēc, ka bērnībā neizdomāju ne ko labāku... Tāpēc arī tagad saku, ka man var sanākt tikai primtīvs. hu**vs un lēns CPU. Ne kas vairāk... Pa cik tagad pietiek CPU (arī kā MCU sastāvdaļa), tad toč galvu lauzīt par savu CPU nav jēga. Tā pat nesanāks ne tuvu tik optimās ka PIC vai AVR klasika. Pameklēšu vecās burtnīcas, ja vēl ir. Paskatīšos ar šausmām ko bērnībā sazīmēju.  :: 

Ui 74HCT. Smalka, bet svarīga nianse no tavas puses. IMHO, kluču lipinātājiem po... Tie (arī es) māk tik salipināt UN-VAI-NE kopā. Par citām niamsēm mazāk domā (lai arī tomēr būtu jādomā, sevišķi pie lieliem ātrumiem un traucējumnoturību). Advancētākie atcerās ka ir arī pullup,pulldown.  ::

----------


## korium

Vispār netā ir atrodamas virkne lapas ar paštaisītiem CPU un datoriem
Mans favorīts: BMOW, kuram CPU taisīts tikai no 7400 sērijas

----------


## next

> Man acīs iedūrās tāda lieta kā command decoder, kas ir tikai uz divām mikrenēm. Sorry, tik prasti nevaru. Man tur prasās ROM, Counteris (tipa IE5) Un vēl šis tas (ID3 utt utjp obvess).


 Tur jau arii ir vairaak (gruuti apvilkt ja mikrenes pa plati izmeetaatas) es tikai svariigaakaas daljas ieziimeeju.

----------


## Epis

kādēļ kaspic tev ir tāda velme lai to CPU vai arī PC kāds taisītu vecajā stillā  ar logikas čipiem ? 
 pēc būtības CPU arhitektūra,lai kāda tā arī nebūtu, ir nekas vairāk kā shēma, kur attēlo no pamat būvblokiem tā darbību, šeit es saprotu, ka neiet runa par jauna proča arhitektūras būvi, bet gan par tā reālo implementāciju fiziskā produktā, kur kā saprotu ir velme to darīt ar vecā stilla logikas čipiem, no vienas puses tas vēl nav pats galejākais variants, viss lielākā galejība būtu tad ja izdomātu proci uzbuvēt no tīriem tranzistor čipiem, kā sen sen senajos laikos, būvēja pirmos procesorus, (skaitļojamās mašinas). 
es šādu mēginājumu no logikas uztaisīt proci uzskatu par vienkāršu treniņu PCB plates dizainēšana un lodēšanas prasmju pilveidošanu.
ja kāds vēlās izveidot jaunu CPU arhitektūru tad esam nopietni un ņemam FPGA un mēramies ar uzkodēto arhitektūru, tās parametriem, kā logikas skaits, ātrums, funkcionalitāte, utt.. 

vispār jau nav vairs tik daudz to variantu kā izveidot processoru, jo vairums arhitektūras veidu, versiju jau ir izdomātas, atliek kādi specifiski, speciāli pielietojumi.

es te varētu ieteikt konkura rīkotājam kaspītim, būt viltīgam un tā kārtīgi nodefinēt tos savus aparāta parametrus, un vispār mērķi, es atceros to savu sacensību par Frekvenčmetru iekš cpld, un pirms piekrist es jau bīju izpētījis visus variantus, un kaut arī ekrānā ciparus attēloja gļukaini un grūti nolasāmi, tie tomēr bīj nolasāmi (ar piepūli  ::  ), jo nebīj nekur definēti kritēriji ekrāna kvalitātei (tikai ekrāna tips), un vēlāk zzz pats izdomāja labāku logiku, kas bīj tiešāk optimizēta priekš cpld arhitektūras, un viņš pats pierādija ka to var uztaisīt arī labāk, mans mērķis bīj sasniegts devais tika radīts saliekot kolektīvo intelektu kopā, kur es nospēlēju savu lomu un zzz savu, sacensību rezultātā radās tīri labs kods. un pa lētām naudām uzkonstruēt frekvenč metru no pāris detaļām. 

ja te būtu kāds cēls mērķis radīt kādu īpašu CPU, īpašai aplikācijai, ta varētu ko padomāt, bet lodēšanas treniņi un PCB mākslas vingrinājumi mani vairs neintresē, kopš BGA pakas čipu pielodēšanas.

----------


## Vikings

> nebīj nekur definēti kritēriji ekrāna kvalitātei


 Tak izbeidz stiept tik seno palagu uz savu pusi. Vienīgais, kurš uzskatīja, ka TU esi vinnējis esi TIKAI Tu pats, pārējie, kas iesais'tijās diskusijā uzskatīja, ka esi zaudējis, jo Tevis uztaisītais mērītājs normālam cilvēkam vispār nebija nolasāms, tas Tavu mērītāju lietošanas zinā padara mazāk vērtīgu par zzz mērītāju, kas attiecīgi nozīmē, ka zzz Tev šajā jomā iekabināja. Iekabināja arī montāžas kvalitātē un izpildes termiņos. Tu mērītāju sacensībās biji tikai iniciators ar savu nepārdomāto izsaukumu par CPLD iespējām, vairāk neko vērtīgu Tu tur neieguldīji. Viss, Epi, ja turpmāk mēģināsi kaut kā pierādīt savu nebijušo uzvaru, Tavi konkrētie posti tiks dzēsti neskatoties uz to pārējo saturu.
Runājot par šo kompīti - tranzistori veido loģiskos elementus, tādēļ veidot uz tranzistoriem būtu tikai lieka sarežģīšana. Bet izveidot uz loģiskajiem elementiem - tas atvieglo projektētāju no tranzistoru līmeņa, bet dod lielu iespēju izplesties uz loģiskajiem elementiem gan to izmantošanā, gan PCB projektēšanā. Kas zin - ja nebūtu tik daudz visādu lietu darāms, būtu ļoti interesanti piedalīties.

----------


## kaspich

Epi, bija teema - ko no kaa var uzcept.
kpsavilkums:
next notinaas  :: 
jdat [kaa parasti] peld, un skaidrs, ka labaakajaa gadiijumaa ko copy/paste sakljebitu
zzz vismaz rubii teemu.
bet, izaicinaajuma vietaa izskataas taa: virutaali 5kaarshoshy savu algu.. un tad, ja nu man pusotra gada laikaa sagribeesies, no lielas kaudzes kaut ko uzkjibinaashu [taapeec - jo nepreciizaaks uzdevums, jo labaak] :P
protams, ka no 99 videejas integracijas, ar gatavu ALU izmantosahnu +RAM/ROM atseviskji VAR [njemot talkaa gatavos projektus netaa] kaut ko sakopeet  ::

----------


## JDat

Lai es, vai kāds cits, nepeldētu, uzrakti precīzāk prasības...

----------


## zzz

kaspich, tavs saakotneejais iemuldeejiens bija ka Eisenmanna kompiiti esot iemuhliits slepenais CPU un veel kaut kaadi neskariigi murgi par 30 mikrosheemaam. 

Atziisti ka esi samuldeejies, ilji kak-s?

Par visaadiem blakus niekiem vari galiigi neraudaat, milziigi gatavais alu 74181 ir niikuliiga kombinatoriaalaa sheemele slinkuma laapiishanai, bez kuras mieriigi var iztikt, nu a aldzinjas jautaajumaa, ja lieta nonaaktu tik taalu, vareesi sanjemt izzinju no graamatvediibas (nav tas cipars tik slepens, lai taadam iipasham gadiijumam to nepaceltu gaismaa  ::  )

Bet vispaar nu jau kaspicha pashreizeejie piikstieni saak atgaadinaat momentu no "Beloje solnce pustinji" - granati nje toi sistemi.

----------


## kaspich

praktikant, tie ALU ljauj ieekonomeet katrs ap 10 korpusiem mazaas integraacijas.
prieksh 8 bitiem tas buus ap 20 korpusiem + obves.

dlja OCHENJ osobo tupih:
es nepeetu katra loha sataisiitos youtube, lai saprastu, kur vinjsh atklal ir nofeikojis.
ja mees pienjemam, ka viss tiek taisiits uz oldskool baazes, tad liekam veocs paris KB dinamiskaas RAM, neliekam ALU, un tad peec forumaa ieliktaas bildes 
bez RAM, bez taas dinamiskaas regjienraacijas paliks 30..50 korpusi nekaadas logjikas. un peec sakotneejaas info [ps/2 klava, grafiskais izvads, u.t.t] taadu suudu uzbuuveet NAV iespeejams.
pats tagad prasi 100 korpusus VIDEEJAS integraacijas..
man ir pilniigi pajaat jusu aakstu njemshanaas - a vinjsh teica..
par konkreto izpildiijumu, choma pusfeikoshanu NE vaarda. jo sajeega tikai tik daudz, kaa next - nosuutiit uz dzeka doto detalju sarakstu  :: 

ja te akads RUBIITU, ko tas choms ir sataisiijis, tad uz manu tekstu - veciit, jaabuut CPU, sekotu iebildes - 
paag, reku tikai 4 korpusi SRAM, atseviskja ROM nav, reku klava ir butaforija, reku komandas vinjsh ar dip switchiem raksta, reku taas bildes ir pusfeiki, vnk veseliem blaakjiem memo tiek izvadiita, reku tikai 16 instrukcija,s i taaas pashas apgraiziitas lidz bezhjeegai..

nee, nav tachu dialoga  ::  ir aicinajums - reku IC saraksts  ::   ::   ::

----------


## zzz

Daprigejeshsja, kaspich, daprigajeshja.  :: 

Knizhku ne chital, bet deklaraaciju par iemuhliito CPU gan pazinjoji un veel atkaartotus pontus taisiiji? Taisiiji. Par vaardinjiem vajag atbildeet, citaadi sanaak shmuce.

Bez tam tev tieshaam tik ljoti smadzenes paarkaljkjojushaas uz shabloniskiem risinaajumiem, ka ieraugot kaut ko savadaaku, kriiti trakojoshaa naidaa?

Tikai rams? prikoliigi protams, tachu ljauj ipaaties ar programmu modificeeshanu, nechikaajoties ar roma paarshuushanu. Nu sleedziishi vai kas jau nu tur ir autora personiigaa dariishana, dazhus chipus prieksh seriaalaa loadera jau arii var ziedot. 

>bez taas dinamiskaas regjienraacijas

Regjeneraacija kam? Muusdienaas nekas netraucee iebaazt statisko ramchiku un ietaupiit tos priekus ar regjenereeshanu 

>VIDEEJAS integraacijas

I par ko ta te te tev sanervozeeshanaas iestaajaas?  ::  Tas jeedziens "videejaa" protams mainiijaas drusku, mainoties epohaam, tachu visaa visumaa apziimee vienkaarshi jebkuru fignju kas ir drusku sarezhgjiitaaka par plikiem logjiskajiem elementiem (skaitiitaaji, regjistri), tachu nevelk liidz kontroleru/mikroprocesoru liimenim.

>ikai 16 instrukcija,s

I cho? Toties nav iemuhliitaa procesora, kas kaspicham pa dzeerumu sareegojaas. Shitaa kaspichs, ieraugot japaanju haiku, to momentaa nolamaas taapeec ka, vinjapraat, literatuura saakas tikai no Tolstoja Kara un miera, un uz augshu. Japaanji tev nepiekritiis, kaspich.  :: 

>grafiskais izvads = tupa ram apgabala nokopeeshana.. uzskatu, ka tas NAV korekti.

Nee nu, pie mums briiva valsts, atljauts uzskatiit visvisaadas diivainiibas. Taksh kaspicha uzskatus shajaa jautaajumaa apbizho drausmiigs daudzums kompiishu visaa pasaulee.  

Bet nu poheru.

Jautaajumu liidz galam novest dereetu gan, biedri kaspich.

----------


## kaspich

kaarteejaa tukshaa demagogjija elfas stilaa  :: 
kaa teemaa par multitask - 25lpp ar spriedeleejumiem shaadaa zzz stilaa, bet beigaas ziraadaas - vispaar nav sajeegas, ko tas noziimee  :: 
taapat kaa audiofiili, kad piedaavaaju nofinanseet blindu. tieshi tas pats. saakaas teorijas... 

bet, esi laipni aicinaats turpinaat veel shaada stilaa. no mcu liidz geishaam, atpakalj liidz savaam potences probleemaam, veel par politiku ko lietderiigu  ::

----------


## zzz

kaspich muldoniiti, triis gab varianti jau bija uzrakstiit ieprieksh.

Atziit savu samuldeeshanos tu negribi, konkursa riikoshanu laid pa bremzeem ar nesakariigiem bezteemas iebildumiem. 

Atliek treshais variants - mazs banchiks. Kaa atgaadinaajums, ka par pontiem atbildeet vajag.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Jus daudz viens uz otru lamajaties, bet ta ari es gala nesapratu, par ko bazars!  :: 
Ja es pareizi saprotu no kaspich, tad vins saka, ka tas verkis, kas ir taja lapa uzzimets, neprot izvadit uz ekrana un neprot sanemt komandas no klaviaturas - proti - to dara slepens cpu. Tadel ari tas neskaitas dators/cpu.
TB - kaspich saka, ka tada kastite ar logikas elementiem nav iespejams uzbuvet ierici, kurai var pieslegt monitoru (parasta video tulpite) un klaviaturu (ps2) un nospiest start pogu un kaut kas notiek un ierice pienem inputu no klaviaturas un taisa izvadi uz ekrana.
Un attiecigi visi parejie saka ka tas ir BS un ka to var izdarit un tas ir izdarits un kaspich saka - ok - nemat tas detalas un uztaisast man datoru par 1000Ls.

Izklausas fun!  :: 
Beefs
EDIT: pienemto - ka ir kads eeprom, kura ir ierakstita programma. TB - iericei ari jamak lasit no eprom (bez slepena mcu)

----------


## Delfins

Izskatās jums nav ko lodēt vasaras mēnešos...

----------


## JDat

> Izskatās jums nav ko lodēt vasaras mēnešos...


 Jā, daži grib lodēt, nevis mīties ar veļiku svaigā gaisā.  ::

----------


## Delfins

Nē, jautājums bija - kāpēc tik daudz laika sēžat forumā un neko nelodējat  :: 
Un brīnos, ka gudrais kaspich neiet gudrot savu proci/tube un nekļūst pat miljonāru  ::   Velti izšķērdīts laiks forumā...

Es piem. esmu darbā un ripināt ar velo fiziski nevaru. Un lodēt arī..

----------


## JDat

Es peldu, bļin.
Piemēram tāds jonkrēts jautājums:
AD725 drīkst lietot cepiena projektā?
http://www.analog.com/static/importe...eets/AD725.pdf

Izvade tikai teksts: MDA princips ar character ROM.
CPU: mašinkodā pārvērrsts BrainFuck. Harwardas arhitektūra.
Adresējas 64 KB (16 bit RAM).
Ievade: PS/2 klaviere. Klavieres kontrolieris uz AVR (IBM variantā bija 8051 MCU).
ROM: Emulējas ar AVR+seriālo EEPROMu
RAM: SRAM.

Pamatcepiens ir par CPU projektēšanu, tāpēc daļu perifērijas piedāvāju uz MCU. MCU gadījumā var boot kodu iedzīt pa seriāli+MCU, nevis čakarēties ar 28P-DIP korpusiem un raustīt iekšā ārā.

Cik tālu esmu nošmaucies un aizpeldējis no pamatuzdevuma?

----------


## Vikings

Man šķiet, ka uztaisīt perifēriju uz atsevišķiem korpusiem arī ir savs prieciņš. Atceros kā reiz taisīju ISA karti uz dažiem lōģikas korpusiem. Uztaisīju pats savu 8bit izvades moduli. Vot tas tajā laikā šķita sasniegums. Par kodu - es drīzāk tad taisītu tā, ka kodu glabāju SRAMā, kurā to varu iepūst no kaut kāda custom paralēlā datu kabeļa tanī laikā apturot CPU.

----------


## RobinDAB

> Es peldu, bļin.
> Piemēram tāds jonkrēts jautājums:
> AD725 drīkst lietot cepiena projektā?
> http://www.analog.com/static/importe...eets/AD725.pdf
> 
> Izvade tikai teksts: MDA princips ar character ROM.
> CPU: mašinkodā pārvērrsts BrainFuck. Harwardas arhitektūra.
> Adresējas 64 KB (16 bit RAM).
> Ievade: PS/2 klaviere. Klavieres kontrolieris uz AVR (IBM variantā bija 8051 MCU).
> ...


 Fundamentāli garām. Lai viss notiktos skaisti - tikai 74/4000 sērija. 
Clock - 555 taimeri, kāds kvarca ģenerators. Jo primitīvāk, jo labāk.
Principā kamrāds zzz jau itkā visus nosacījumus gandrīz definēja. Lai nu tā arī paliek.
IMHO RAM un ROM - brīva izvēle, tas šeit itkā principiālu lomu nespēlē.

No manas puses - *100 usd stipendija* (balvu fonds vai ka savādāk) tam, kurš šamējo paveiks zzz minētajos termiņos. Viens nosacījums - censonim jābūt līdz 25 gadus jaunam. 

PS: bet nu gan Kaspičs šoreiz bišķiņ ir izgāzies... Kā analogā iekārta ciparu laikmetā... 
PS2: par tām 6 mēnešu algām tas tā nedaudz nenopietni runāts, bet principā jau nu balvu fondu jaunatnei pa druskai no katra samest lielu problēmu laikam nebūtu gan. Tīri uz brīvprātības principiem.

----------


## Vikings

25 gadus ieskaitot vai nē?   Joks, tā jau tāda veicināšanas balva, jo padomājot darbs tur jāiegulda uhuhu. Bet ja nu abi lielie grandi mācētu normāliem vārdiem novienoties par konkursu, varētu nopietni apdomāt dalību kaut attīstīšanās pēc...

----------


## JDat

Nē, paldies, esmu pārāk vecs...  :: 

Skaidrs par 74HC...

Tad savādāk...
Kā izvadīt datus?
Tikai B/W Video+PS/2 vai arī lietot seriālo termināli vai teletaipu?
Ja B/W, tad vai drīkst AD725
Ja PS/2 vai drīkst izraut gatavu PS/2 mikreni no IBM klona, jebšu tā vietā arī 74HC?

Ja teletaips, der, tad zinu kur ir viens darba kārtībā.  :: 
Ja der seriālais terminālis, tad rī ir OK.
Vienīgi, ne seriālis, ne tty, neievieš estētisku skatu un nerulē tik pat labi kā teļuks...

----------


## kaspich

jdat, vai Tu zini, ko noziimee mazas integraacijas logjiskie elementi?
ko Tu visu laiku paarprasi par AD?????

tak RobinDAB jua uzrakstiija!

----------


## next

> Kā izvadīt datus?
> Tikai B/W Video+PS/2 vai arī lietot seriālo termināli vai teletaipu?


 Konsuls buutu iisti vietaa, man viens bija bet pirms 10 gadiem aizgaaja luuzhnjos.
Varbuut Vikings var veel kaadu teletaipu sadabuut?  ::

----------


## korium

Lai atvieglotu būvi, piedāvāju padomju mikroshēmas. SARAKSTS
Daļa mikroshēmu ir rezervētas vai vairs nav pieejamas, taču lielāko daļu var iegūt savā īpašumā bez maksas. Pašsavākšana Rīgā, pie Nacionāla teātra

----------


## Delfins

mājās kaut kāda neliela kaudze ar 155/176 mikrenēm. Varu par mazo "tīņu alu" atdot. Moš noderēs. kaut kādi skaitītāji un loģika. Ieskaitot FM dekoderi ja nemaldos XA2 (??), kāds bijis iekš RRR, vai VEF-iem..

----------


## kaspich

::  alinju naaksies vien pasham nopirkt!  :: 

ne viena, ne otra seerija toch nederees..  :: 
bisnesmenis, ibio  ::

----------


## Delfins

kāds tur biznesmenis?  ::  /labi, piekasos/
toties būs wunderbār oridžinal made in ussr. vnk sapirkos priekš disko-gaismām.. tā i mētājās atvilknē.

----------


## JDat

Arī vikings smadzeni iegrozīja. Skaidrs. ka nē prieksh AD...  :: 
Kādas ir prasības pret video?
Cik pikseļu x*y uz ekrāna?
brīva izvēle?
Tikai txt režims, bez grafikas (pseidografika no CP437).
Cik simbolu rindā, cik rindu uz ekrāna?
Tikai divas krāsas. Black and white. Ne kādu spilktuma gradāciju...

----------


## kaspich

sameklee, luudzu, pats pa 1 fundamentalam iemeslam, kaapeec tieshi sho seeriju IC nederees! un te nav NEAKDS sakars ar izgatavotaajvalsti  ::

----------


## Epis

apstījos arī to brīnum datoru, un man likās ka pēc tās zīmjuma shēmas būs grūti reproucēt to kompi, jo viss no 0 būs jāpārdomā.

Pirms kautko lodēt, iesaku no 0 uzdrukāt un dabūt pie kautkādas dzīvības formas to shēmu uz fpga, ja ne fiziskas fpga, cpld ta vismaz simulātorā, tur noteikti būs daudz klupšanas akmeņi un problēmas.

+ to konkursa  kompi validzēt iekš fpga simulātora, un vēlāk iemest kādā fpga dev.kitā dizainu un apstīties iet vai neiet, jo šādā veidā tiek izslēgti lodēšanas, kontaktu brāķi, defekti, arī paša čipa defekti, un elektrisko signālu trokšņu problēmas.
vienkārši runājot tur ir tika dauz lietas kas var radīt problēmas, un debagot šādu vadu mudžekli ir neiespējamā missija. + ja dizains ir VHDL, verlog, vai blokshēmu formātā, tad pat es varētu caur quartusu un savu dev.kitu to mēgināt pārbaudīt, jo uz dev.kita (Altera DE1 Board) ir gan PS/2, gan VGA, gan SRAM, flash utt.  un pat tad vaidzētu domāt kā lai to visu tur notestē, pēc ielādēšanas ! 

principā ja tas kompis ir ietspējīgs iekš fpga, tad strīds iet vai neiet tas vadu mudžeklis ir jau atrisināts, un zūd jēga ko vispār lodēt.

----------


## kaspich

> Arī vikings smadzeni iegrozīja. Skaidrs. ka nē prieksh AD... 
> Kādas ir prasības pret video?
> Cik pikseļu x*y uz ekrāna?
> brīva izvēle?
> Tikai txt režims, bez grafikas (pseidografika no CP437).
> Cik simbolu rindā, cik rindu uz ekrāna?
> Tikai divas krāsas. Black and white. Ne kādu spilktuma gradāciju...


 
jdat, ti po nacionalnosti kto?

iegaumee, luudzu: LATVIESHU valodaa prievaardus NERAKSTA atseviskji [kaa to dara RU].

nekaadus, nelielus, paarlielus, atspaardiities, nolekt, u.t.t. raksta KOPAA
spilGtums, spilGti

----------


## Vikings

> principā ja tas kompis ir ietspējīgs iekš fpga, tad strīds iet vai neiet tas vadu mudžeklis ir jau atrisināts, un zūd jēga ko vispār lodēt.


 Sausa teorija. Rēķini, ka uztaisīt to dzīvē būtu vēlviens tāds pats čakaris kā to uzlipināt no 74 sērijas elementiem.

----------


## AndrisZ

> FM dekoderi ja nemaldos XA2


 Tā būs 174 sērija. Pavisam cita opera.   ::

----------


## JDat

> Arī vikings smadzeni iegrozīja. Skaidrs. ka nē prieksh AD... 
> Kādas ir prasības pret video?
> Cik pikseļu x*y uz ekrāna?
> brīva izvēle?
> Tikai txt režims, bez grafikas (pseidografika no CP437).
> Cik simbolu rindā, cik rindu uz ekrāna?
> Tikai divas krāsas. Black and white. Ne kādu spilktuma gradāciju...
> 
> 
> ...


 Pohuj man rakstība.

Atbildi par rezolūciju labāk.
Nesāc novērsties no tēmas.

----------


## kaspich

Epi, viss buutu kaartibaa, tikai peedeejais teikums ir fail.
viena lieta ir fpga, pavisam cita - reaala montaazha. peedeja gadiijumaa:
kapacitaates, signalaa aiztures, trauceejumi, max noslogoshanas kriteeriji, u.t.t.

----------


## next

Taadas veiktspeejas kompim nekaadas grafikas vienkarshi  nepienaakas.
Pirms 30 gadiem visi Elektronika-60 lietotaaji seedeeja pie konsuliem un programmas neesaaja perfolentaas.
Prieksh demostraacijas sarunaat teletaipu pie Vikinga un buveeshanas_testeeshanas laikaa caur hiperterminaalu komuniceet.

----------


## kaspich

jdat, par ko saapiite? piedod, es lasu, un man ceert acees..

par rezoluuciju - kaut ko ne 2^x, lai interesantaak.
un normaliem sinhroimpulsiem, piesaisti pie melnaa.

----------


## Vikings

Ja nu šitas nonāks līdz reālai darīšanai un kādam interesēs teletaips kā papildus (noruna tomēr ir TV) izvades līdzeklis tad jā, mierīgi, teletaipu uz to laiku varēšu sagādāt.  ::

----------


## JDat

> jdat, par ko saapiite? piedod, es lasu, un man ceert acees..
> 
> par rezoluuciju - kaut ko ne 2^x, lai interesantaak.
> un normaliem sinhroimpulsiem, piesaisti pie melnaa.


 cipariņu lūdzu...
40x25 simboli uz teļuka vai kā???
14x9 pikseļi uz simbolu (ieskaitot spraugu starp simboliem)?

----------


## JDat

Kādai jābut CPU arhitektūrai?
Harvardas vai Von Neimaņa?
Drīkst brīvi izvēleties?

----------


## kaspich

jdat, bez obid, bet Tu tak taapat nebuusi tas taisiitaajs.. nu ko var njemties.. 2x3 simboli, Tu pareizi saprati!

----------


## kaspich

> Kādai jābut CPU arhitektūrai?
> Harvardas vai Von Neimaņa?
> Drīkst brīvi izvēleties?


  ::

----------


## Epis

> Sausa teorija. Rēķini, ka uztaisīt to dzīvē būtu vēlviens tāds pats čakaris kā to uzlipināt no 74 sērijas elementiem.


 apsties tajā viņu kompja shēmā ir tikai bloki ar čipu nosaukumiem, ja gribēsi dzivē ko lodēt ta tāpat vaidzēs zīmēt shēmu, un domāt kur katru IC kāju jāvieno, un vai nu tu to shēmu zīmē iekš PCB softa vai arī uzliec viņu iekš Quartusa ar tiem standart biblotekas čipiem kas tajā shēmā lai būtu 1:1. 
laika paterišņs šiem posmiem būs +- identisks, bet tālāk reāla lodēšana debagošana prasīs divtik daudz laika, nekā nokompilējot, un palaižot iekš fpga, vismaz varēs redzēt vai tur vismaz kautkas strādā, jo gadījumā shēma izrādās FAKE ko tad ?  ejo fpga simulācijas ceļu, varēsi domāt kā izlabot, bet ja tu lodēsi uzreiz ta fig atradīsi, ja vienīgi neizmantosi kādu no tiām shēmu modelēšanas programmām, principā sanāks ceļš līdzīgs.



> Epi, viss buutu kaartibaa, tikai peedeejais teikums ir fail.
> viena lieta ir fpga, pavisam cita - reaala montaazha. peedeja gadiijumaa:
> kapacitaates, signalaa aiztures, trauceejumi, max noslogoshanas kriteeriji, u.t.t.


 nu es ierosinu šeit parbaudīt vai vispār tā shēma iet ?  tas manprāt būtu pirmais ar ko vispār jāsāk.
 ja iet ta varat cīnīties ar reālo montāžu, un tādā montāžas stillā kā tajās bildēs proča ātrums būs noteikti ka ļoti lēns pārsimt Khz līmenī, diez vai līdz Mhz aizvilks, (iekš fpga jau skries desmitos mhz tas procis. )

----------


## JDat

> jdat, bez obid, bet Tu tak taapat nebuusi tas taisiitaajs.. nu ko var njemties.. 2x3 simboli, Tu pareizi saprati!


 2x3 simboli pa visu teļuku?

Tas ir speciāli izvēlēts lai nevar izvadīt kaspsihu apdirsošus tekstus?

Tātad 2x3 simboli pa visu ekrānu...

Ar daļēji impleminētu CP437 pietiks? Vai arī ir citas prasības?

Kas tur vēl bija? Mikreņu skaits ierobežots? Ja ierobežots, tad neceļu. Ja var izvērsties līdz +/- 200 zemas integrācijas mikrenēm, tad interesanti. Nevajag uzreiz ierobežot māksliniecisko domu gājienu...

----------


## JDat

> Kādai jābut CPU arhitektūrai?
> Harvardas vai Von Neimaņa?
> Drīkst brīvi izvēleties?


 
Tātad...
Brīva izvēle...

----------


## Vikings

Epi, es Tev pilnībā piekrītu, ka būtu tikai prātīgi izmantot mūsdienu izstrādes līdzekļus lai nomodelētu topošo konstrukciju. BET! Uzskatīt, ka tā 100% strādās dzīvē, ja tā strādā Quartus simulācijā gan ir naivums. Kā jau kaspich teica - aiztures, slikti kontakti, kapacitātes, barošanas gļuki, tas viss var beigties neprognozējami.
Par izstrādi man šķiet, ka zzz jau skaidri izstāstīja - 74. sērija, izmantojot 181 un 182, ievade - klava, izvade - TV. Subjektīvi spriežu, ka arhitektūra un rezolūcija ir sekundāras lietas, jo ja vari uztaisīt procesoru tad tas jau ir kaut kas neskatoties uz arhitektūru, rezolūcija jau ir performances jautājums.

----------


## JDat

EPI!
Developmentu var taisīt kā grib. Kaut vai uz quartus. Rezultātam jābūt ar zemas integrācijas mikrenēm dzīvē.

----------


## Epis

> Subjektīvi spriežu, ka arhitektūra un rezolūcija ir sekundāras lietas, jo ja vari uztaisīt procesoru tad tas jau ir kaut kas neskatoties uz arhitektūru, rezolūcija jau ir performances jautājums.


 Ta tu gribi teikt esi pārliecināts ka tā proca arhitektūra ir ejoša ?  pārējiem arī šis pats jautājums. 
un kā tad jūs intresanti pārliecinājaties ka tā ir ejoša reāla proča shēma ?  ar  vienkāršu vizuālu apskati ?  
es personīgi vienkarši uzmetot skatu nesu spējīgs garantēti pateikt ka tur viss strādā, man vaidzētu kādus reālus pierādījumus.
ja plāns ir uzlodēt savu proci, kas kautko var uz displeju izvadīt ta es meklētu kādu 4 bit proci, ar 100% ejošu iztestētu arhitekturu, un gatavām izstrādes vidēm. jo 4 bitīgam būtu pa >1/3 mazāk čipi ko lodēt, kas samazinātu kļūdu % skaitu, un vispār problēmas. + es mēginātu atrast gatavu PCB zīmējumu 2 līmeņu, ar SMD čipiem, arī lai mazāk čakara ar vadu signālu problēmām, ja nebūtu gatava PCB zīmējuma ta tādu mēginātu uztaisīt, jo lidojošo vadu pieja ir nereāls čakars, tas būtu līdzīgi loterijai, ruletes griešanai, būs vai nebūs ? 
 personīgais viedoklis.

----------


## JDat

EPI! šoreiz kaut ko no neta novilkt un uzlodēt nedrīkst. Protams idejas var smelties, bet 1:1 copy=>paste neskaitās...
Dirsieniņi: man nav copy=>paste, jo es tur izmanotuju citu mikrenīti, neskaitās. Copy=>paste jāvertē gan komponentu līmenī, gan sistēmai kopumā...

----------


## Delfins

Epi, ej gulēt.. izlasi topiku - target ir paštaisīts CPU uz elementārās loģikas, nevis gatavs MCU.

----------


## next

> Kādai jābut CPU arhitektūrai?
> Harvardas vai Von Neimaņa?
> Drīkst brīvi izvēleties?


 Ja netiek demostreeta programmas ielaadeeshana atminjaa tad paliks iespeeja piekasiities ka tas ir nevis universaals CPU bet "finite-state machine".

----------


## JDat

Var jau visu kar ir iekš ROM program memory tupi izpildīt mūžigā ciklā...

Bet atkal piekasīšanās.

Viss beigsies ar to ka vajadzēs uz 30 zemas integrācijas mikrenēm uztaisīt 64-bit četrkodolu CPU ar 3D akseleratoru, USB v3.0 un 1 Gb ehternetu...   ::  

Tam kurš šo nesaprata:



> Viss beigsies ar to ka vajadzēs uz 30 zemas integrācijas mikrenēm uztaisīt 64-bit četrkodolu CPU ar 3D akseleratoru, USB v3.0 un 1 Gb ehternetu...


 Tās ir domāts kā ironija...

----------


## Epis

> EPI! šoreiz kaut ko no neta novilkt un uzlodēt nedrīkst. Protams idejas var smelties, bet 1:1 copy=>paste neskaitās...
> Dirsieniņi: man nav copy=>paste, jo es tur izmanotuju citu mikrenīti, neskaitās. Copy=>paste jāvertē gan komponentu līmenī, gan sistēmai kopumā...


 un kurā līmenī izmainīta standart harvarda vai Van_neumann arhitektūra skaitās ka jauna ?  opkodu adrešu nomaiņā ?  
kādā datumagistrāļu pieslēgum shēmā? 
tās shēmas kā strādā viss vienkāršākie CPU nav jau baigi daudz, tādēļ varētu paņemt kādu mazpazīstamu mazizmēra 8 bit cpu kā LatticeMicro8 nomainīt instrukcij Opkodu adreses un deklarēt ka ir jauna arhitektūra  :: , atstājot wishbone databuss standart magistrāles, un tad atliek pielabot compilleri lai generē jaunu mašinkodu un lieta darīta, diez vai no malas kāds šeit pateiktu ka tas ir tieši tas procis, skatoties uz blokshēmām, vispār pat bez opkodu adrešu pārlikšanas neviens neko nepamanītu  ::    jo ir simtiem viss visādu sīko proču arhitektūru it īpaši iekš fpga, reku http://opencores.org/projects paņemat processoru sadaļu tur ir garu garais saraksts ar visādiem pročiem, paņemot vienu no tiem neviens šeit neko nenojautīs un nepamanīs  :: , vismaz es nevarētu pats pamanīt pēc shēmas, kas tas par proci, varbūt compilerī varētu redzēt kurš ir developers, un kas par arhitektūru.

pamāciba kā būvēt proci no 0 ir piejama vhdl,verlog vienā no Alteras pamācībām kā kodēt, tur viņi stāsta kā soli pa solim būvēt vienkāršu 32bit proci ar padsmit intrukcijām, tādu minī versiju, nekāda rakeš zinātne tā nav.

tādēļ iztiekat ar esošā brīnuma CPu arhitektūras pārbaudi pēc tās shēmas, vai arī meginat uzlodēt paši un tam kuram ies shēma būs vinnējis.  ::  
 ja taisa konkursu par cpu būvi ar savu arhitektūru, tad jānodefinē, kādas instrukcijas būs, un cik daudz loģikas čipus var izmantot, (skaitu) un arī kādus, jeb cik augstu integrācijas līmeni, jo ir jau ALU logikas čipi ari, un vēl dažādās integrācijas pakāpes visādi brīnumi, un tad creatīvi sacenšaties kur vinē tas kurš izmanto vissmazāk čipus  :: , 
vispār šī ir baigi sarežģita, informatīvi apjomīga tēma, diez vai par kautko šeit kāds vienosies, jo variāciju ir bez savas jēgas.

----------


## JDat

Pirmārt. Nafig tu piemini FPGA uc lietas, kas te neiederas? Ja tev to vajag, tad izmanto. Nafig mētāties ar lietām, kas uz tēmu neattiecas.
Otrkārt. Runa ir par CPU no nullēs.
Treškārt. Par arhitektūru. Nav specificēta. Tāpēc arī prasu. Ir tur savas nianses CPU kļepījot...

----------


## Vikings

Blah, blah, blah, Epi, Tu tiešām ceri, ka VHDL kompilators uzģenerēs ko tādu ko sava mūža laikā varēsi uzlipināt no 74 sērijas mikrenēm? Mēs te nerunājam par sintižēšanu un visādām ōpenkōrēm, te saruna ir par visvienkāršāko strādājošo procesoru. Hallō! Epi, zinot Tavu pieeju lietām, Tu nu noteikti savu proci uz 74 sērijas nelodēsi.

----------


## JDat

> ...Tu nu noteikti savu proci uz 74 sērijas nelodēsi.


 Pie tam, vairāku iemeslu dēļ...

----------


## Epis

> Blah, blah, blah, Epi, Tu tiešām ceri, ka VHDL kompilators uzģenerēs ko tādu ko sava mūža laikā varēsi uzlipināt no 74 sērijas mikrenēm? Mēs te nerunājam par sintižēšanu un visādām ōpenkōrēm, te saruna ir par visvienkāršāko strādājošo procesoru. Hallō! Epi, zinot Tavu pieeju lietām, Tu nu noteikti savu proci uz 74 sērijas nelodēsi.


 nu jā es toč nelodēšu bet labāk nopirktu lokālo veikalu lētāko 32bit ARM  STM32F101T6U6 pa 2.75 LvL    ::     lai veicās sava proča lodēšanā. 
cepiena būtiba bīj par tā saita proci, kur vieni teica ka tas ir ejoš, reāls procis, bet otri ka neiet, nu to var noskaidrot vienkārši, bez lodēšanas, ko arī es šeit teicu.  un vēlāk jau šeit sākās runas par kautkādu savējo proča arhitektūras lodēšanu, lai veicās ar to.

----------


## Vikings

Heeei, strīdinienki! Nu tad būs pašbrūvēto CPU kontests vai nē? Tā arī nebija skaidrs JĀ no abām pusēm... Interesanta tēma takš!

----------


## kaspich

izskataas jau, ka nee.
es teicu, ka no 30 [aptuveni] mazas inegraacijas IC nevar uzbuuveet to, ko nevar. chomu blajushana beidzaas ar:
zzz vajag 99 videejas integraacijas + ALU izmantoshanu, pusotru gadu;
jdat nepiedalaas, kad/ja ir IC skaita ierobezhojums..

paareejie - pazuda pavisam  ::

----------


## Delfins

Apvienojaties un radiet strādājošu brīnumu  ::

----------


## Vikings

Es gan strīdam seko līdzi, bet īsti nesaprotu no kurienes tika izrauts cipars 30... Bildē, kuras dēļ viss cepiens sākās, kā reizi skaits tuvojas simtam...

----------


## kaspich

:: 
nu, man pec skata likaas 50..60
es atnjeemu nost kaadu chupinju RAM, kaadu chupinju dinamiskaas regjineraacijas vadiibas IC [jo tolaik normaalas SRAM nebija - ar ietilpiibu, ar normaalu ciklu skaitu] - man paari palika ap 30 [aptuveni].

----------


## JDat

JDat pats nezin kas viņš ir un ko dara. Tā gadās ja birojā nav kodicionieru...

A par cepienu. Domas mainās katras 5 minūtes.

Oredeļitesj ar specifikāciju.
Cik korpusu.

Kāda izšķirtspēja.  TXT vai grafiskais režīms.
Variants: 'meam tos pašus leģendārā apple 1 parametrus:
40x24 zīmes uz teļuka. Fonts tik pat kroplīgs kā character LCD...
Tas ir 240x192 pikseļi. Korektumam nerādam pa visu teļuku, bet gan 5 % no katras malas atstājam melnu... Hz kā kurš teļuks nozags kadra malas tāda samoduja variantā...

Skaidrs ka nedrīkst būt ne AD725, ne MCU perifērijā... A gribās AD725, jo tad novienkāršojas videosignāla ģenerācija. Nav jādomā par to lai dabūtu interlaced bildi normālā veidā uz teļuka. No otras puses. Viss sākas ar AD725, tad paprasa MCU, tad GAL, tad CPLD, tad FPGA. Beigās visa romantika pazūd...

Starp citu...
Tas pats 6502 CPU priekš Apple 1 vienam čalim sanāca uz ~ 80 zemas integrācijas mikrenēm un EPROMiem.

Ja PS/2 sanāk uz 5-6 mikrenēm kā minimums, tad paliek ~15 priekš video ģenerācijas. Skarbi.

Nē nu, nav jau jānem 6502. Te jātaisa savs kroplīgs CPU brīnums...
TIkai... Vot šaize. ja uz maz korpusiem, tad lēns sanāks.

PS: sporta pēc sazīmēju kroplīgas blokshēmas. Ar parasto zīmuli uz A4 lapām...
Tagad jāpārzīmē, jo idejas izmainījas.
Galu galā, ja pacenšas, var pat H/W mouse uztaisīt. Rezultātā Pirmais Macintosh. Tikai kuram būs girbēšana dev tools taisīt.
Labi, sapņi sapņi.

Specifikāciju lūdzu. Savādāk notiek peldēšana...

----------


## Epis

nu čipu skaits varētu būt pamazs ja izmantotu to ALU čipu kā SN74LS181  (Arithmetic Logic Units/Function Generators)  un vēl izmantotu 16bit loģikas čipus, savādāk lodējot simtiem čipus kāds te vēl nojūgsies   ::  
Galvenais lai tas nav gatavs procis vienā čipa. Jādomā kā to izdarīt ar pēc iespējas mazāk korpussiem ta vismaz kautkur tiks tas kurš taisīs.
Es pat ietektu atļaut 32cell cpld priekš tādām lietām kur ir speciāla logika, kā CPU state Mchine instrukciju dekoders, un kautko citu(vaidzība pēc īpašas logikas būs). tīri lai ātrāk tā lieta iet uz priekšu.
Pat ar cpld lodēšana sanāks liela, bet nu tad vismaz kāda cerība kautko gatavu redzēt viena mēneša laikā, savādāk aizies pus gads un nekā ejoša nebūs.

reku vēlviena bilde citam tīri TTL uzlodētam kompim 
My Home-Built TTL Computer Processor (CPU) http://cpuville.com/

saskaitīju tur 154 melnus klucīšus (čipus) tai bīldē   ::

----------


## JDat

Instrukciju dekoderī un video signāla ģeņģerī CPLD var aizvietot ar EPROM, kuras izmanto kā lookup tabulas. Pārējais klasika uz 74 HC. Tā ka... CPLD neskaitās...

----------


## Epis

Pēc šitā pēdējā portāla reku bilde kur uzīmēts ko katra čipu plate dara, un augšā ir ALU, (tā aizvietojās ar 2viem ALU+parity bitu detektētāj vai kā tur kombo čipu, lejā liekam 64 cell CPLD kas aizvieto proča Centra loģiku (aizvietojam visu lejas plates murgu)+ atmiņu un tā jau sanāktu daudz ko lodēt vidū un pa malām

----------


## JDat

> Pēc šitā pēdējā portāla reku bilde kur uzīmēts ko katra čipu plate dara, un augšā ir ALU, (tā aizvietojās ar 2viem ALU+parity bitu detektētāj vai kā tur kombo čipu, lejā liekam 64 cell CPLD kas aizvieto proča Centra loģiku (aizvietojam visu lejas plates murgu)+ atmiņu un tā jau sanāktu daudz ko lodēt vidū un pa malām


 
Kāpēc čakarēties?
Iebāz visu vienā ciklonā un priecājies. Tikai... Kur paliek romantika no 70'tajiem?

----------


## ansius

pazudis nav kaspich, ir apauksētjies un nav vēlme rakstīt, jo tā arī pat mūsu pašpasludinātais GURU nav nodefinējis kas ir CPU, un pēc tā kā viņš te lamājas - tas atbilst tam kā to sauc dāmas birojos - procesors - nu tā kaste. CPU - central processing unit - iekārta kas izpilda programmu (veic aritmētiskas / loģiskas darbības) - savā būtībā tā tas ir optokodu dešifrātors, alu, reģistri. kaspich jau grib jau grib big blue no 30 mikroshēmām.  :: 

kaspich piedāvājums jau ir vilinošs, tikai noteikumi ir nu galīgi neskaidri, un savu izbraucienu auzās vēl, jo projām skaidrā saprotamā tekstā nav atzinis. Kāda garantija, ka atzīs, tad kad degunā viņam ejošu iekārtu uzrādīs?

man nav vēlmes būvēt, jo tas kaspich troļošanu nemainīs - kā stšta vecuma marazms ārstēšanai nepadodas. izskatās ka vienīgais kam ir kaut cik reāla interese būvēt ir JDat, un lai veicas.  ::

----------


## JDat

Nea. MAn nav interese būvēt. Sevišķi būvēšanas pēc.

Pamatcepies bija par to, ka za bazar otvečatj nado. Ar četrciparu skaitli jāatbild ja šamam noliek uz galda iekārtu.

Es interese pēc zīmēju klucīšus uz papīra. Interesanti pasapņot: no s;erijas kā būtu ja būtu. Savukārt vien paziņa gan sācis domāt un zīmēt konkrētas shēmas ar konkrētām detaļām. Ir jau sanācis klavieres "kontrolieris" Pie tam advancēts. Uz ~ 12 gab 74HC (daži reģistri+latči+obess) sanāk ne tikai saņemt no PS/2 bet arī nosūtīt klavierei kādu komandu. Vienīgais kas pietrūkst (bet varbūt ka ne) FIFO buferītis. Tas tā visādam gadījumam, ja CPU netiek galā ar IRQ savlaicīgi. Tikai žamējais zīmē nevis četrciparu skaitlim, bet gan intereses un pašizglītošanās nolūkā. Sūtīju šamam shēmas no pirmajiem datoriem. A šis atsakās pētīt. Sak: girbu pats, nevis kaut ko gatavu.

Vispār.
Jautājums kaspicham:
Vai Apple 1 var nosaukt par datoru?

----------


## kaspich

KUNGI, NU JUS PILNIIGI BREMZEETI ESIET? NU, NEPIELEC NEPAKAM????
KAD ES SAKU: NO 30 LEETAAS LOGJIKAS [RAM UN TAAS VADIIBU NESKAITAM] NEVAR UZBUUVEET TO, KAS IZRIET NO TAA POMPOZAA PROJEKTA PREZENTEESHANAS, KUR REDZAMA KLAVA AR PS/2, KUR ES SAPROTU [NOSKATOTIES VIDEO, TOMEER IZRAADAAS, KA BISKU FEIKOJAM], NOTIEK NORMAALA GRAFISKAA IZVADE, KUR ES MINEEJU INTERPETATORA IEMUDRIISHANAS IESPEEJU.
TAD VISI SAAK AUROT, KA ES NEKO NERUBIIJU.
BLJAC, KAA MAN TO VEEL LIELAAKIEM BURTIEM UZRAKSTIIT?
KAD JAUTAAJU - OK, KO NU KURSH [PASHA VEERTEEJUMAA] BUUTU GATAVS IZDARIIT, IZRAADAAS - JAA, PILNIIGI CITU KOMPLEKTAACIJU, ELEMENTU SKAITU. AR KAARTU LIELAAKU VAJAG.
NEVIENAM, ARII MAN NAV NE PAARLEICIIBAS, NE PAT BAIGAA NOJAUTA, VAI TAS WEB PROJEKTS REAALI STRAADAA. NO PAARIS BILDEM UN PUSFEIKIEM VIDEO NEKO NOPRAST NEVAR. ARII PAR TO TEMU - IETEIKUMS SKATIIT ICS SARAKSTU..
IR PILNIGI SKAIDRS, KA TE NEVIENS NEKO NEBUUVEES. NEVAJAG MAANIT SEVI. VAI MANI.

ANSIUS - SPECIAALI TEV: KAADA HUU STARPIIBA, ESMU VAI NEESMU DEFINEEJIS..  ::  TU NU TOCH NEKO NE TAISIISI, NE JEEDZ TAISIIT..

----------


## JDat

*






KUNGI, NU JUS PILNIIGI BREMZEETI ESIET? NU, NEPIELEC NEPAKAM????
KAD ES SAKU: NO 30 LEETAAS LOGJIKAS [RAM UN TAAS VADIIBU NESKAITAM] NEVAR UZBUUVEET TO, KAS IZRIET NO TAA POMPOZAA PROJEKTA PREZENTEESHANAS, KUR REDZAMA KLAVA AR PS/2, KUR ES SAPROTU [NOSKATOTIES VIDEO, TOMEER IZRAADAAS, KA BISKU FEIKOJAM], NOTIEK NORMAALA GRAFISKAA IZVADE, KUR ES MINEEJU INTERPETATORA IEMUDRIISHANAS IESPEEJU.
TAD VISI SAAK AUROT, KA ES NEKO NERUBIIJU.
BLJAC, KAA MAN TO VEEL LIELAAKIEM BURTIEM UZRAKSTIIT?
KAD JAUTAAJU - OK, KO NU KURSH [PASHA VEERTEEJUMAA] BUUTU GATAVS IZDARIIT, IZRAADAAS - JAA, PILNIIGI CITU KOMPLEKTAACIJU, ELEMENTU SKAITU. AR KAARTU LIELAAKU VAJAG.
NEVIENAM, ARII MAN NAV NE PAARLEICIIBAS, NE PAT BAIGAA NOJAUTA, VAI TAS WEB PROJEKTS REAALI STRAADAA. NO PAARIS BILDEM UN PUSFEIKIEM VIDEO NEKO NOPRAST NEVAR. ARII PAR TO TEMU - IETEIKUMS SKATIIT ICS SARAKSTU..
IR PILNIGI SKAIDRS, KA TE NEVIENS NEKO NEBUUVEES. NEVAJAG MAANIT SEVI. VAI MANI.

ANSIUS - SPECIAALI TEV: KAADA HUU STARPIIBA, ESMU VAI NEESMU DEFINEEJIS..  TU NU TOCH NEKO NE TAISIISI, NE JEEDZ TAISIIT..


* 

Rekur ir lielāki.

Paga paga... Pēc kārtas.
Viss sākās ar vadu mudzēkli joku topikā, ko ielika Andrejs. Kāpēc ielika, hvz. Vai nu kā traku bildi vai vēl kaut ko. Es arī varu ielikt dažus FAIL. Tāpēc vajadzētu sākties ahūnai diskusijai? Ko var ko nevar. Man personīgi pofig, vai tas vadu mudžeklis strādā vai nestrādā. Tāpat pofig vai uz TTL vai uz CMOS. Ko bildes autors (nevis andrejs) saprot ar komīti arī pofig. Kur ir problēma?

Kaspich nesaprot prikolu un sāk visus par dumjiem saukt? Jeu bogu. Tālāk sākas diskusija par to ka visi dumji un ne viens ne ko nevar. Kaspich samurko herņas par 30 koprusiem. Kas tālāk? Viens pateica, ka par bazaru jātbild ar četiem cipariem. Tālāk dirsējs nevar nodefinēt min prasības. Nu ne kādas. Ne vienā postā nav sarakstiņš. Dažus durakus (ieskaitot mani) aizrauj ideja un sāk domāt kaut ko. Kaspich turpina dirst netēmā un lamāt tālāk.

Takā pēc banāna prasās par to ka neturi bazāru.
pēdējā mesijas atgriešanās teizē es atradu vismaz 4 FAIL un pīšanos bazārā. A dirsējam pofig, turpina dirst ar cerību ka tas ir aizmirsts. Uz konkrētiem jautājumiem atbildēt nevar. Saucas vēl apdāvināts... Iblis bļin.

----------


## kaspich

kas?ko?
lashara, kaads banaans?  :: 
Tu drosmi esi sadzeeries?
es jau nerunaaju par to, ka Tava iisaa kraana problemas nebuutu jaarisina lecot augstaak par pakalju, teelojot prieksnieku, bet man ir ljoti elementaars jautaajums:
Tu ko, domaa, ka tas kaut ko mainis?  ::  ko mainiis?
es peeksnji aizmirsiishu, ka Tu es dikti vaajsh elektronikaa?
jeb, ka esi intrigants?  :: 

Tu tachu esi kompleksains lohs, un nekas to nemainis. atskjirbiibaa no Tevis es vismaz varu nosegt/nosaukt balvu fondu. ja Tev paluugs ielikt depoziitaa ekvivalentu summu, ja neturi savu bazaru [sak, uztaisiishu, bet to neizdari], Tu tak apd&&^*(^*(..  :: 

jaa, tagad vari raudaat, ka moderators apbizhots.. jo Tu tak esi kas iipash. mazs, bet karaliitis  ::  

p.s. pastaasti visiem, kaa saprast to tekstu 'manaa kantorii..'  ::

----------


## JDat

Bye bye beauty!

----------


## Vikings

Nu joptvaju. Pēdējā laika retais topiks, kurš lika DOMĀT ir aprāvies. Fuj, JDat, fuj. Kurš tagad forumu turēs dzīvu?

----------


## JDat

Piedodiet, kungi. Tagad es pats sev banānu nopirkšu.  ::

----------


## next

Ja jau tautai liekas interesanti tad gribeetaaji vareetu proveet uzziimeet minimaali iespeejamo ttl konstrukciju ko veel vareetu uzskatiit par universaalu CPU.
Ievad/izvad ieriices nevajag - bija tak arhitektuuras kur i/o notika caur kopeeju ar atminju adresu lauku (pdp11 papiemeeram).
Var riikot sacensiibu divos variantos - ar paartraukumu sisteemu un bez taas.
Ja kas nonaaks liidz reaali straadaajosha kompja taisiishanai tad IMHO logjiski ir atljaut atminju un perifeeriju taisiit no briivi izveeleetiem elementiem.

----------


## JDat

tagad lasot viskautko, dadz brīnumi redzēti. Vispār bez i/o. Ar slēdziem iebaksta ramu. Palaiž cpu. Pēc brīža nostopē. Nolasa ko vajag ramā. Ja rezultāts kā vajag, tad programma strādā. Pilnīgs šizo. Man otra galējība. Grafiskais režīms ar hardvarisku peles kursoru. Ko tad īsti vajag? Minimālismu vai cool stuff? Var kā io izmantot rs232. Paredzēt pseidoDMA lai iedzītu proģi ramā bez cpu palīdzības. Atkritīs eprom jautājums. Tikai tāds brīnums ne kam neder kamēr softs nav iedzīts iekšā. Variantu daudz. Interesanti ir generēt videosignālu dzīvē.

----------


## Epis

tā tās lietas neiet, ja grib kādu konkursu vai iesaistit cilvēkus kādā kolektīvā lietā ta vaig kādu cēlāku mērķi par kautkāda arhajiska cpu lodēšanu.

bla bla bla, stm32 [satīrīts]

----------


## Vikings

Vot, Epi, tur jau ir tas interesantais - lai uzlodētu pat arhaisku CPU, ir jāzin CPU darbība, jāzin loģikas darbības nianses un jāmāk labi analītiski domāt. Iegūtā pieredze būtu liela, ir tikai cits jautājums - vai šo pieredzi kādreiz dzīvē varēs izmantot.

----------


## Epis

> Vot, Epi, tur jau ir tas interesantais - lai uzlodētu pat arhaisku CPU, ir jāzin CPU darbība, jāzin loģikas darbības nianses un jāmāk labi analītiski domāt. Iegūtā pieredze būtu liela, ir tikai cits jautājums - vai šo pieredzi kādreiz dzīvē varēs izmantot.


 Nu no šāda 30-150 čipu cpu lodēšanas projekta vienīgais ko var iegūt ir pārlodēšanās sindromu,  ::  , + vispārēju nepatiku pret šo lietu, jo grūtības pakāpe tur ir augsta, bet praktiskā jēga maza, salīdinājumā paņemot AVR kādu kitu, un paspīdinot kautvai Ledu asmā, pieredze būs lielāka, un motivācija par savām spējām arī pieaugs, bet šitāds megains, bezjēdzīgs projekts nokaus motivāicju, vispār tur nekā laba es neredzu izņemot nenormālu čakaru.
varētu pafanot, pasekot līdz par kādu drosīmo kurš mēginātu piemēram uz taisīt plati PCIe-x1 uz fpga un tad protams uzkodēt kautko, vismaz komunikāicju dabūt, jega vismaz kautkāda. 
Vispār jau var nopirkt tagat pa 99$ lattice ecp3 PCIex1 plati, un ta būtu intresanti redēt kā kautvai uz linuxa uzķinītu tos draiverus, lai dabūtu komunikāicju un kādus datus RealTime režimā pasūtītu turp šurp.

Jāpēta tās lietas kas ir šodien, un būs rīt, aktuālas, nevis tur akmenslaikmeta tehnologijas.

----------


## ansius

epi, epi...

tev patīk blenzt ekrānā stundām, tad dari to. Citam patīk ar savām rokām ko izdarīt, un ieraudzīt ka ir iekārta - reāla ko ieraudzīt, aptaustīt, nevis kaut kādi savienojumi čipā kurus tu nekad neesi redzējis. Un tici man šādā projektā iegūtās iemaņas un zināšanas ir tā vērtas. a vot ar pelīti klikšķināt var mācīties solitairi spēlējot arī...

----------


## JDat

Ir liet, kuras saprot (PS/2,R232), to var mierīgi uz FPGA darīt. Bet ja gribi izprast pa klucīšiem CPU, tad var jau arī uz FPGA. Bet var arī manuāli. Kas kuram patīk. Es nemāku uz quartua simulēties. Tapēc sakieku klucīšus. Nokompilēju. Iedzenu savā dev kitā un testēju. Tikai neajag dirst par laika patēriņu. Es netaisu megadefektīvo CNC uz FPGA, kas ražos 24/7. Es spēlējo ar rotaļlietām un izbaudu procesu. Pie tam, kmpilēšanas laikā (5 minutes) es varu sapīpēt, jo  tundu zīmēju klucīšus. Ta ir vesels cikls un dzīves veids.

Par CPU. Skaidrs ka CPU, ta ir kaudze režitru+ALU+vadība iekārta (komandu dekodēšana un izpilde). Vot... Ja reģistu lietas skaidras, tad tos var iebāzt iekš FPGA, bet vadības iekārtu gribās ar rokām izmuļāt līdz pamatiem. Manis zīmētā vadības iekārta ir neefektīva. Nesen epja ieliktajā linkā uz CPU (krutā izvietotas 5 plates) ir svarīga un interesanta lieta par komandu dekodēšanu. Tā lieta noteikti jāizlasa un jāsaprot, jo ir efektīvāka par mani izdomāto riinājumu.

Kas attieca uz 150 mikreņu lodēšanu. Man patīk lodēt. Ja te, EPI nepatīk, tad nelodē. Cita lieta: tu jau nemāki no UN VAI NE uztaisīt pat shiift reģistru. Uztaisi principa pēc un paskaidro kā darbās. Pa cik nemāki, un tevi neiteresē, kā tas strād tad tu ieliec gatavu un priecājie uz simulatora. Tev patīk, tu tā vari darīt. Tās ir tava tiesības uz izklaidi. Citiem patīk lodēt. Jā lodēt, nevi pie PC sēdēt. Vot i izklaidēja.

Nevajag te ne vienu mācīt, kā ar tādu vai citādu kitu var visu izdarīt. nezinu kā citiem, bet man  toč skaidrs ka var. Nepis smadzeni par laiku. Kā gribu tā pavadu savu brīvo laiku. Kaut vai alu dzerot, ka ir neefektīvi no quartus viedokļa. Man patīk kūpoša kolofonija smarža. Vot i lodēju. Epi, tev nav ne jausmas kā strādā dators, vot tu i nenovērtē garšu, kā būtu pašam ar savām līkajām (tas par mani teikts) salodēt fiziski nevis virtuāli strādājošu iekārtu. Galu galā hobijs. Viens izklaidēja ar virtuāliem vadiem nestrādājošas CNC vadība būvē. Cits padedzinot sev pirkstus ar lodāmuru. Simboliski izsakoties.

šajā ziņa tu esi tāds pat kretīns un mērglis (tikai ne tik uzkrītošs) kā kaspich, tikai, tu tik intensīvi neuzspied citiem savu viedokli. Lai arī uzskati, ka tavs un tikai tavs viedoklis ir vienīgais un pareizais. Neesi atvērts alternatīvam viedokli.

Arī man piemīt šis niķis. Bet cenšos (ar mainīgiem panākumiem) apspiest šo netikumu.

----------


## JDat

izkatās, ka kustība nav. Pamēģināšu rīt vai nākošndēļ kaut ko globālu uzzīmēt, lai ir kam piekasīties.

----------


## Epis

šitāda stilla cpu lodēšana un vēl debagošana lai dabūtu pie dzīvības, man liekās parāk smaga lieta, atceroties kautvai reizes ka lodēju atmegu un itkā nekas sarežgits,bet rezultātā kautkādi gļuki, itkā iet itkā neiet, un velss viņ zin kur vaina, un paiet viena nedēļa, kā nav tā nav, ta vēl un vēl līdz atmet ar roku tai platei un lodē visu no jauna, un tad brīnumanā kartā iet.
Es saku uzreiz ka uz parastās maketplates es fiziski salodēt varētu bet atrast un izķemēt kļūdas toč nē, tas ir ārpus manām spējām.
vispār lodēšana kā likums iet ātri, bet tā pēc lodēšanas čakarēšanās ar neejošu vadu mudžekli gan ir nogurdinoša, man gribās ātrāk kādu rezultātu

ja kas es uz sava fpga kita ka taisīju logikas enkoder dekoderim, arī Fmetram testēju ar pogām un slēdžiem un skatījos uz Lediem kā tie spīd, tipa reāls dzīves tests uz lēno, tas protam pēc simulātora, kā nākošais pārbaudes posms, lai pārliecinātos ka signāli visi dzīvajā iet un strādā, gadījumā ja nekas dzīvājā nestrādā ka pieslēdz kādu pašlodēto plati,ierīci tad vaig pārliecināties ka vaina pašlodētajā platē nevis kodā, un ntās kita pogas, slēdži, Ledi, ir labs veids kā to izdarīt, lai izslēgtu koda kļūdu, tad atliek līki salodēto plati testēt. 
Es bez nopietnām kļūdām nespēju uzlodēt nevienu plati, mūžigi jāparlodē, ar pirmo nekad nekas nesnāk, vispār tā dzīvē ir visur, pirmie mēginājumi ir FALE.




> ajā ziņa tu esi tāds pat kretīns un mērglis (tikai ne tik uzkrītošs) kā kaspich, tikai, tu tik intensīvi neuzspied citiem savu viedokli. Lai arī uzskati, ka tavs un tikai tavs viedoklis ir vienīgais un pareizais. Neesi atvērts alternatīvam viedokli.
> 
> Arī man piemīt šis niķis. Bet cenšos (ar mainīgiem panākumiem) apspiest šo netikumu.


 nu kamēr nav parādījies kāds labāks viedoklis tikmēr es savu nemainu, varbūt izteiksmes forma tāda tiešāka, laigan varētu jau arī tā kā politiķi runāt varbūtības izteiksmē, vienīgi pie tā tad ir bišķi jāpiedomā.

----------


## a_masiks

> nu kamēr nav parādījies kāds labāks viedoklis tikmēr es savu nemainu,


 tīri intereses pēc - kas ir tas, kas nosaka, ka "viedoklis" ir labāks vai sliktāks? kādi tam būtu objektīvie kritēriji? 
Jeb tiek lietoti tikai paša subjektīvie nosacījumi, kur galvenais kritērijs ir  - kā iegribas, tā daru?

nu, tas tā - mana artava flūdā, jo pamanīju, ka savu viedoklīti zīmē tādu kā objektīvu, "neatkarīgu", un atbilstošu kautkādai patiesībiņai....

----------


## jeecha

Epis, tev ar pirmo reizi nekas nesanaak jo tu visu dari "tjap-ljap" un bez sajeegas par to kaa kas straadaa. Tu tak speej apmaldiities pat razhotaaju kodu piemeeros. Nu nav eksaktaas zinaatnes prieksh tevis, nav. Ljauj kodu rakstiit un lodeet tiem kas no taa kautko saprot un biidi savu politiku :P
P.S. Savu sapirkto kitu kaudzi noziedo kaadam progresiivam jaunam centonim sheit, pirms esi tos nosvilinaajis

----------


## JDat

Epi!

Ja būs vēl viens palags par FPGA un ARM ne pa tēmu, tad banānu grozs veselam mēnesim.

----------


## Epis

nu tad īsumā: prognozēju ka rezultāts būs FALE šim visam cpeienam par pašlodēto CPU.

----------


## Slowmo

Droši vien biji domājis FAIL vai FALSE  ::

----------


## habitbraker

hihi  ::

----------


## JDat

Vipār...
Ja Epi grib, tad lai uzlipina savu, es atgādinu *SAVU* CPU uz CPLD/FPGA (izvēlies ko gribi) kita. Intereannti kas tur sanāks. Tātad ne kādus ARM vai NIOS. Ne kādu citus gatavos moduļus. Gatavu drīkst ņemt tikai RAM, ROM un visu kas nāk no 74HC sērija (Gates, reģistri). ALU Epim nedrīkst lietot.

Nepamatotus paladziņus arī nedrīkst lietot. Piedalīšanā ir tik pat obligātā, kā man vai kādam citam foruma biedrītim.

PS: atvainojos, ka vēl nav kubiciņu un paladziņa par maniem slapjajiem sapņiem attiecībā uz visu šo padarīšanu. Ar ko uzzīmēt? Uz paīra izskatīsies tik pat "smuki" kā raimondiņam. Pamēģināju OpenOffice DRAW. Nesanāk. Nesavieno klucīšus tā kā es gribētu. Varbūt a var, bet pārāk daudz laika prasīs. Ir idejas? VISIO? Tur varēs ātri un ērti pārzīmēt bultiņas un savienojumus? MS PAINT nepiedāvāt...  :: 

Un vispār. Kādu visa tā CPU padarīšana interesē? Ir vērts iepringt tālāk pa tekstiem?

----------


## zzz

Fpga prieksh konkursa par minimaalo cpu buutu tak sebe, jo satur dahrena shuunu, liidz ar to tur var packaaties un lipinaat kas un kaa pagadaas uz nebeedu. Tur nav izaicinaajuma uztaisiit vienkaarshi cpu - pie tik daudz resursiem kaut kaads cpu jau sanaaks vienmeer (atskaitot protams episkaa veida knibinaashanos). Ieksh fpga tad tur driizaak buus jautaajums  cik aatrs, efektiivs utt tas cpu izdevies. 

Minimaalo cpu/kompiiti tad driizaak vareetu konstrueet uz

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 0576366535

(vareetu buut diezgan shauri)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Altera-MAXII-EPM570 ... 0581868075

(vareetu cereet pietikt vienkaarshai fignjai)

Vprochem simbolisku demo maaciibu, nekam citam nelietojamu "cpu" cilveeki ir iestampaajushi 32 shuunu cpld.

----------


## Slowmo

> Kādu visa tā CPU padarīšana interesē? Ir vērts iepringt tālāk pa tekstiem?


 Būtība bija pierādīt, ka kas tāds ir iespējams. Bet, tā kā strīda autors tika izbanānots, jēga šim visam daļēji zudusi.

----------


## JDat

Autors varbūt atgriezīsies. BANs uz mēnesi.

Bet nu... ja atradīšu motivāciju, tad tik un tā lodēšu.

Kas attiecas uz EPIC, tad labāk lai kaut ko dara un spamo pa tēmu, nevis vienkārši spamo savus reklāmrakstus.

----------


## Epis

> Minimaalo cpu/kompiiti tad driizaak vareetu konstrueet uz
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 0576366535


 pat tādā varētu iebāzt vienu ar fičām noīsinātu 8 bit CPU kā šito OpenSorce LatticeMicro8 
http://www.latticesemi.com/products/int ... /index.cfm


tam procim vaig +-200 LUT,  ja ietu pēc šīs proča arhitektūras tad diez vai lutu skaits baigi kāptu, pat ja izmantotu 74hc logikas bibloteku blokus.
vispār ko līdzīgu esu mēginājis jau, tipa, specializētu ātrgaitas logiku.
 topiks reku viewtopic.php?f=26&t=1163&hilit=%27State+machine+State+machine&start=60
un nav viegli būvēt šādas logikas it sevišķi ja mēgina izspiest Max ātrumu, un minimālu ietilpību. 

es tagat ar cortex-m3 ņemos tākā tas nevienam neintresē tad arī nerakstu par to neko.

----------


## JDat

Kāpēc paņemts gatavs? Bet nu, fig sņim, Epic kombinē gatavas lietas kopā... Ko tur daudz. Copy paste.

Es arī neesmu ne kāds izgudrotājs, jūtu ka nāksies copy paste, bet tikai idejai, priekš control logic.
Te ir ideja kuru izmantošu.
http://cpuville.com/Control_2.htm

Ja l'ti grbēsies, tad vavēs iedot arī sākotnējo ideju, kuru nosapņoju bērnībā. Stipri neefektīva, diemžēl...

Jo projām aktuāls jautājums par blokdiagrammu zīmēšanu.

----------


## Epis

> Jo projām aktuāls jautājums par blokdiagrammu zīmēšanu.


 reku tieši priekš tevīm mana sen sen atpakaļ zīmētā minī pamacība kā quartus softā zīmēt blokshēmas, un pēctam arī pa vienkāršo uztaisīt simulāciju, viss tur ir bez jebkādas kodēšanas vhdl vai verlogā.
viewtopic.php?f=12&t=1296
tā ir ilustrācija cik īstanībā vienkārša ir tā logikas zīmešana un modelēšana.  tur var arī labus Printscreen taisīt (būs bildītes ko ievietot šai topikā  ::

----------


## JDat

> reku tieši priekš tevīm mana sen sen atpakaļ zīmētā minī pamacība kā quartus softā zīmēt blokshēmas, un pēctam arī pa vienkāršo uztaisīt simulāciju, viss tur ir bez jebkādas kodēšanas vhdl vai verlogā.
> http://www.elfaforums.lv/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=1296
> tā ir ilustrācija cik īstanībā vienkārša ir tā logikas zīmešana un modelēšana.  tur var arī labus Printscreen taisīt (būs bildītes ko ievietot šai topikā


 Vispār... var arī tā.
Paldies, palasīšu.

Izmantošu ja kabatas VISIO nepatiks.

----------


## Epis

> Izmantošu ja kabatas VISIO nepatiks.


 kautko jau ar viseo arī var uzzīmēt.
Quartus shēm zīmēšanas bonus ir tāds, ka tur nekas nav jāzime, viss ko jādara ir jāmet gatavi logiku bloki un jasavelk signālu līnijas. 

kā jau es te visu laiku saku ka katai lietai ir savi softi un intrumenti.
pamācību rakstīju 2007 gadā, tākā iespējams ka bišķi ir pamainījes kautkas, jebkurā gadījumā tur helpā ir jabūt interaktīvai soli pa solim pamacībai.

----------


## JDat

Pasapņoju un pamācījos VISIO. Daudz maz lietojams.
Te ir mans pirmais visio gara darbs.




Ne kas īpašs. Gluži kā no grāmatas pārzīmēts.

Pamatideja:
Video no VideoRAm pumē ārā uz TV vildi kas tur ierakstīta.
CPU savukārt raksta Video RAMā ko vajag (teksts vai grafika). Izomāšu kā precīzāk...
Pa cik videosistēmai jāstrādā reālā laikā ģenerējot videosignālu no VideoRAM, tad kaut kā jāšārē kopējais adrešu apgabals.
Tapēd CPU RAM un VIDEO RAM ir atsevišķās atmiņās. Ar multiplexoru vai buferu palīdzību (izdomās) tiek pārsēgtas gan adrešu, gan datu līnijas. Lai vajadzīgā iekārta (CPU vai Video) var lietot.

Signāls Ready no Videosistēmas dod info porcesoram, ka drīkst lietot videoRAMu. Ideja tāda: Ja CPU grib ierakstīt Videoatmiņā, tad izvēlas adresi un uzliek datus uz datu kopnes. Bet, tad CPU cloks tiek pārtraukts līdz brīdim kamēr parādās Ready signāls no videosistēmas. Tādā veidā CPU tiek "bremzēts" uz brīdi, kamēr videosistēma lieto videoRAMu.

Vienīgais IRQ pienāk no klavieres, kas signalizē, ja vajag nolasīt datus no klavieres. CPU reaģē un saglabā Ramā vai kādā no saviem reģistriem.

Tāds lūk murgs pirmajai reizei. Ja tauta prasīs vēl, tad murgošu vēl.  ::

----------


## JDat

PS/2 klavieres intefeiss:


RX un TX PDF versija

Savukārt man pietiek tikai ar RX versiju
Pa lielam, izskatās ka vajadzētu strādāt.

Shēma nav mana (diemžēl). Shēmu izdomāja un izstrādāja viens paziņa CPU cepiena karstumā. Šis cilvēks ir godīgs un domāja pats. Nav pamata uzskatīt ka ir Copy & Paste. Internetā neko tml neesmu redzējis (varbūt slikti meklēju).

Savukārt es varētu būt maita un savā brīnumā, ja tādu kādreiz lodēšu, varētu izmantot tieši šo shēmu (RX daļu). Atvainojos autoram par copyleft.

----------


## arnis

neesmu logjikas speciaalists, bet paarlasot teemu no saakuma liidz beigaam, man ir jautaajums jdat --- 
tavas darbiibas -- 
1. tu nobano cilveeku uz meenesi [ kursh reaali meegjina izfishkot un pieraadiit, ka taa konkreetaa sheema nevar dariit to kas defineets ]  [ kautgan kautkur tika aprunaata banaanu doshanas sisteema caur briidinaajumiem ] 
2. ansius tev piebalsoja, ka tu esot vieniigais , kursh kautko lodeeshot, lai gan peec tam 
3. tu pasaki, ka tev nafig neinteresee neko lodeet 
peec tam kad esi izveicis shiis operaacijas , tu 
4. saac ziimeet visaadas bloksheemas, un saki, ka tomeer lodeesi un taisiisi. [ kam ??? ] 
wot pasaki, tad prieksh kam tev ko lodeet un dariities, ja tev tas nafig nav vajadziigs ??? kam tu ko tagad meegjinaasi pieraadiit ?? 
5. sasoli banaanu grozu Epim -- par ko ??? par to ka cilveekam ir kautkaada fishka pa konkreeto teemu ?? kaapeec tu iedomaajies, kaa te amasiks teica --- ka tavs viedoklis un virziens ir vieniigais pareizais ? [ ka iedomaajies, ka Epis piem vareetu rakstiit palagus ne pateemu, un taapeec vinju jaanomeetaa ar banaaniem ? ]

----------


## zzz

>kursh reaali meegjina izfishkot un pieraadiit, ka taa konkreetaa sheema nevar dariit to kas defineets

Pardon, tas ir stingri neadekvaats taa cilveeka darbiibu apraksts. Shis tachu vispaar nebija iepazinies ar konkreeto Eisenmanna kompiiti un nesakariigi meetaaja pirkstus par kaut kaadaam 30 mikrosheemaam, kas shim bija piereegojushaas taapat vien, aiz ieksheejaas revolucionaaraas paarlieciibas. (Eisenmanna kompiitii ir vairaak kaa 30 mikrenes). Peec tam shis neatzina personisko samuldeeshanos un taisija naakamos pontus. Par ko arii nopelniija audzinoshu banaanu. 

> sheema nevar dariit to kas defineets

Nevar dariit ko, pardon, konkreetaak? Tas, ka taa sheema darbojas kaspicham netiikamaa veidaa un nesakriit ar shaa veeleeshanaam un priekshstatiem par ideologjiski pareizu un komunistiski iztureetu kompiiti, nav tas pats kaa "nevar dariit kas defineets". 

epis savus teoreetiskos murdzinjus par un ap fpga var taisiit atseviskjaa topikaa. Un kaada vinjam ir sajeega par teemu, vareeja redzeet praktiski ieprieksheejaa reizee.

----------


## Epis

jā nu dīvaini sanāk ka idejas autoru nobanānoja, un tagat ka nav vairs idejisko pretinieku sāk kautko darīt, zīmēt shēmas, ar to gribu teikt ka ja nav vairāk kā 1 dalībnieks ta tā jau vairs nav nekāda sacensība, un taisnība ir arnim, kur te vairs logika ? 

un šitā mētāšanās ar banāniem, un banānu došanas brīdinājumi, par kādu plašāku alternatīvo viedokli kļūst smieklīgi, es te drīzāk redzu adminos paralēles ar mūsu politiķiem kas pēc saimas vēlēšanām no dotās varas transformējās līdz nepazīšanai jau pāris mēnešos pēc ievielēšanas, un jo tālāk jo trakāk.
ko šai jautājumā darīt ?  vaidzētu pameklētēt kādu demokrātiskākus foruma administrēšanas mehānismus, piemēram pirms izsniegt banānu veikt balsojumu. 




> epis savus teoreetiskos murdzinjus par un ap fpga var taisiit atseviskjaa topikaa. Un kaada vinjam ir sajeega par teemu, vareeja redzeet praktiski ieprieksheejaa reizee.


   ( Kāda līmeņa sajēgu tev vaig? )  |  (varbūt kāda izglītības grāda ? )

----------


## zzz

>( Kāda līmeņa sajēgu tev vaig? )

Taada liimenja, lai pazinjotaajs par teemu CPLD samoje krutoje un 64 shuunas, arii galu galaa uztaisiitu lietojamu frekvences meeriitaaju uz 64 shuunu CPLD. Un peec tam saliidzinaatu to ar dahrena variantiem, kur taadu pashu parametru meeriitaaji ir realizeeti uz mikrokontroleriem un apjeegtu, ka shaa saakotneejaa izmuldeeshanaas ceelaas no analfabeetisma.

----------


## JDat

Arni!
1) Izbanoju, par lementāru kultūras trūkumu (es arī neesmu perfekts). Lai pierāda ko grib tikai varbūt tādā... hmm tehniskākā formā, nevis ar najezdiem. Es runāju ar dažiem ārpus pub. telpas par šo lietu. Izteiksmes forma, kā viņš pats saka: FAIL. 3 brīdinājumi? Cik var cackoties ar primadonnu? Lai atvēsinās.

2) Jā teica ka es varu. Ansius kļūdiņa: neesmu vienīgais, pie tam ir tādi kas var 100x labāk par mani. Es pats nezinu vai lodēšu. Atkarīgs no iedvesmas. Varbūt lodēšu, varbūt nē. Jebkurā gadījumā varētu izvērsties interesanta diskusija, ja vien pirmadonna neceltu savu pirkstiņus gaisā.
3) Jā teica ka es varu. Ansius kļūdiņa: neesmu vienīgais, pie tam ir tādi kas var 100x labāk par mani. Es pats nezinu vai lodēšu. Atkarīgs no iedvesmas. Varbūt lodēšu, varbūt nē.

Tobiš neesmu izdomājis. Primadonnas dirsieniņi atsit visu vēlmi.

4) Tas pats kas otrajā un trešajā punktā. Zīmēju, nu un tad? Nedrīkst? Varu pafantazēt? Aizliegts? Saņemšos (varbūt), kaut ko uzkļepīšu. Nesaņemšos, nu i fig sņim. Zīmēju pa tēmu (es ceru)...

5) EPIS? Tas ir cits stāsts: Vient teikums puslīdz par tēmu, tad paladziņš, Alterai jaunākais, ciklons, FPGA var visu, Izkonkurēs visu. Vajag ARM. Nu nafig te to pieminēt? Tu tiešām neesi lasījis EPJA postus 4 gadu garumā. Tu saproti EPJA paladziņus vēl mazāk ne kā es. Tāpēc uzbrauciens ne pa tēmu. Tik pat labi EPIS te varētu rakstīt par kodolsintēsi un kodoltermiskajām raķetēm Tik pat liels sakars, kā standarta paladziņiem.

Kas vēl piebilstams? Emm. Manis pēc (zzz nepiekritīs), lai EPIS lipina kaut uz trešā (vai kura tur) ciklona. Tas būtu interesanti. Labāk lai spamo par to kā šamam iet ar saistībā ar konkrēto tēmu, nevis: Man te FPGA, state machine. Jaunākais ARM9-corex pa Ls 2.50 gabalā. Nu nafig tas vajadzīgs.

Kaut kā tā.

----------


## Delfins

Un viss sākās no nevainīgas bildes.. 
+ it kā nebūtu kas cits lodējams  ::

----------


## Vikings

Kāda vēl balsošana, moderatori tāpēc arī ir lai pieņemtu lēmumu. OK, kaspicha izbanošana gan man šķiet, ka bija nelaikā, bez viņa šai tēmai zūd jēga. Bet dažus citus netehniskus, stūrgalvīgus prātus bans ir skāris pamatoti.
Hmm, Epi, par 1 dalībnieku vēl varētu pastrīdēties. Ja būtu reāls konkurss, es arī apdomātu piedalīšanos. Ja Tev, Epi ļautu izņēmuma kārtā taisīt uz FPGA BEZ kodēšanas un izmantojot loģiskos elementus, vai Tu piedalītos? Ja jā, un ja piedalītos arī zzz un JDat tad jau sanāk 4 dalībnieki. OK, varbūt 6 mēnešalgas varētu būt pārāk relatīva balva, jo tās tomēr mums visiem atšķiras. Bet sakarīgs devkits gan būtu labs stimuls ko darīt. Tiesa gan, kas apmaksātu balvu paliek jautājums.

----------


## JDat

Ļoti iespējams, ka es kļūdījos ar banānu> Nelaikā utml. No otras puses. Ja biedrītis saprata, kapēc (50/50 vai nu saprata vai nē). ta jau pēc kāda lāika (mēnesis, 1/2 gada, gads) atkal pacelsies diskusija. Tad i redzēs. 1 ciparu balva silda dvēseli, par tām 6 algām. Nezinu ko domāja biedrītis, bet FAIL. Balva ir laba lieta stimulācijai un silda dvēseli, bet pagaidām par to nedomāju. Nopietni.

Domāju par Videosistēmu. Jāuzskricelē kaut kādi klucīši, lai var mani kritizēt. Neliksies ne zinis, arī labi. Turpināšu tik un tā. Uz papīra kaut ko sakarīgu gribu uzlikt.

Ko kaspich? Protams, nebūtu slikti, pakritizēt klavieres shēmu, jo izskatās ka viena daļa nesaprot (arī es dažās niansēs sabridos), otrai daļai pofigs pilnais. Tomēr... Cik tehniski un vajadzīgi bija primadonnas posti?

Emm. Klucīši jāatliek uz vnākošo nedēļu.

----------


## Epis

> Ja Tev, Epi ļautu izņēmuma kārtā taisīt uz FPGA BEZ kodēšanas un izmantojot loģiskos elementus, vai Tu piedalītos?


 nu es tagat vairāk domāju par reālām praktiskām lietām, un es šai projektā neredzu nekā tada priekš sevis praktiski izmantojama, tādēļ atbilde ir Nē. 
es jau minēju dažus piemērus kas varētu mani ieintresēt, kā BitCoin fpga miner serveris tur ir tā SHA-256  kriptēšana, un tur tagat taisa uz fpga logikas un domā ka to lietu darīt ātrāk un pats galvenais lētāk. tas ir reāls Izaicinājums varbūt pat pārāk smags.

----------


## zzz

Jaa, epi, taivaanieshus arii neesi sasitis ar savu fpga vadiito robotu ruupniicu, kas nepaartraukti 24h/365d gdaa razhotu iipashiigaas ljisapeedu daljas, pavisam shvaki.

Tagad epim praktiskaakas lietas interesee - bitcoini, kureejos aatri vien peec ievieshanas saaka izmantot par eertu noreekjinu liidzekli onlaina narkotiku tirdzinjaa.

----------


## JDat

Saņemos un vēl pazīmēju...
CPU ir ļoti interesanti vai ne? Kas tur iekšā, ko un kā...
Tāpēc uzzīmēju "videokarti"
[attachment=0:4a1puemq]untitled.JPG[/attachment:4a1puemq]

Te PDF...
http://www.failiem.lv/down.php?i=jum...eoCard_vsd.pdf

Kur ideja? Visu Video katru glabājam iekš VideoRAM. Kā ģenerēt sinhroimpulsus precīzi laikā utt? Var pa glupo. Ierakstam videoRAMā sync impulsus vajadzīgajās atmiņas vietās un ar vajadzīgo līmeni. Tas arī viss. No VieoRAM dati iet uz 8-bit VideoDAC. Un miers. Esmu pārkāpis 74HC nosacījumu? Ja jau tā, tad DAC vietā rezistoru matricu un miers. Nevarēs tik daudz pelēkā pīmēnus uz teļuka rādīt, bet nosacījumi paliek nosacījumi...
Video Clock. Kapēc 10 MHz? Tāpēc lai viens impulss būtu 0.1 mikrosekundi ilgs. Tā var precīzi ģenerēt daudz maz pareizu rindas signālu. Attiecīgi signāla precizitāte +/- 0.1 uS. Jāskatās vai tas ir pieņemams, pec video standartiem. Rezolūcija? pa cik mums ir 52 uS priekš bildes uz ekrāna, tad mums sanāk 520 pikseļi pa horizontāli. Ne viens nemiņeka kādai jābūt rezolūcijai, tapēc pats izzīdu no pirksta. Protams, tas nav 720 pixeļi, kas eksistē parastajā 4:3 video standartā, bet tomēr...
Vertikālā rezolūcija? Vajadzētu būt pēc video standartiem:625 rindas, 576 redzamas.
Interlace? Vajadzētu visam sanākt. VideoRAM ir 400 KB liels.
Ir viena problēma. 100 % no visa laika VideoRAM tiek lasīts lai signāls ietu uz DAC un tad uz TV. Nav ne viena brīva brīža lai CPU var kaut ko ierakstīt VideoRAMā. Slikti.  ::  Tāpēc arī ir Divas VideoRAM Bankas. Kamēr vienas bankas dati tiek izvadīti uz TV reālā laikā, timēr otrā bankā CPU var ierakstīt.
Skaitītiāji skaita līdz 400 000 (videoRAM 400Kb), 640x625 baiti video signāla specifikas dēļ.

"Videokares" vadībai ir viens I/O reģistrs:
Ierakstot Reset bitā, skaitītāji tiek nonullēti. Vajadzīks tikai pie ieslēgšnas, vai nadā nestandarta situācijā, jo resetojot televizors pazaudē sinhronizāciju (teorijā). Pēc brītiņa, bits pats noresetojas.
Tālāk Enable Bits. Ja to atslēdz, tad Video netiek ģenerēts vispār.
Tālāk BANK Bits. Ar ši bita palīdzību tiek izvēlēts kura videobanka sūta datus uz TV un kura pieejama rakstīšanai no CPU puses.
CopyBak bits. Ienāca prāta doma, ka varētu kopēt datus no vienas bankas otrā video signāla ģenerēšanas laikā. Tas tapēc lai CPU nav divas reizes jŗaksta vieni un tie paši dati abās video bankās. Bits automātiski nometās, kad skaitītāji resetojas. Kaut kā tā idejiski un bez izplūšanas.

Reset loģika nomet skaitītājus brīdi kad ir noskaitīts 400 000 (uzzīmēts pilns kadrs). Tad viss sākas no sākuma. Vēl ir loģika kas multipleksē (komutē datu un adrešu līnijas). R/w Loģika pareizi saslēdz lasīšanas un rakstīšanas līnijas lai abi VideoRAMi dara visu pareizi.

Blokshēma ir primitīva lai demonstrētu ideju...

Tāda lūk vakara pasaciņa (patiesībā šausmenīte).

PS: Šo gribētos pamēģināt dzīvē, pat tad, ja CPU netiek uzprojektēts. Bet nez vai ir lemts realizēties...

----------


## RobinDAB

Grafiskais displejs? Nu nu... 
Šeit gan itkā uzdevums vienkāršāks. Pietiks ar ASCII txt. Kaut 2 x 8 simboli pa visu ekrānu.
ROM kā zīmjģenerators ievērojami vienkāršotu visas lietas.

Pelēkā gradācijas? Kā kurmim enkurs. B/W, Yes/No, True/False rullez.

*100 korpusi!*
un minimāla funkcionalitāte. Peldošā komata matemātika lai paliek citiem.

----------


## JDat

šorīt iešāvās doma par murgu ka videoram varētu ģenerēt arī visas sync herņas. Jāuzzīmē ar konkrētām mikrenēm tad redzēs skaitu. Bija doma par IBM MDA principu, bet likās ka sanāks vairāk komponentu un sarežģītāki skaitītāji. Interlace. A te? Viens tups skaitītājs ram un viss. Softs visu izdara. Jā, ram apjoms nežēlīgs, bet mūsdienās ram nav dārgs. Kāpēc ne? Cpu adresācija? Nav milzīga atšķirība (idejiski) vai adresēt 16 bitus vai 24. Uzreiz grafiskais režīms. Man bija grūta bērnība. Sāku ar XT klonu, MDA adapteri un QBasic... A te, bāc, un grafiskais režīms un uz TV.

Kopējā blokshēma paliek neprecīza.

----------


## JDat

a ALU uz diviem EEPROMiem drīkst?

----------


## Vikings

Es atkal piedāvāju EJPROM izmantot tikai programmas atmiņai. Savādāk EJPROM viegli var atrisināt daudzas problēmas, kur prāts nevelk izdomāt loģiku. 74181/182 gan varētu izmantot ALU. It kā jau iepriekš viss bija atrunāts no zzz puses, pie tā arī varētu turēties.

----------


## JDat

alu ebay jāpērk. Uz geitiem daudz korpusu sanāk. Uz eeprom pisiens tāds pats kā ar geitiem+ jātulko uz iešūšanas tabulu. Varbūt pat ar rokām jātulko (nezinu softu kas palīdzētu). Vairāk čakara uz papīra, mazāk uz mikrenēm. Tik un tā jautrība garantēta.  ::

----------


## Vikings

HZ, saprogrammēt ALU man tā pat šķiet kas cits (ja godīgi - vienkāršāks) nekā šo alu salodēt. Gan jau pieprotot kādu skriptēšanu, uzģenerēt HEXu būtu samērā ātrs darbiņš. Katrā ziņā es esmu tikai par lodēšanu, jo ar to viss stāsts arī sākās. Un kamēr 181/182 nāk no ebaya tikmēr var lodēt ko citu.

----------


## Epis

> Gan jau pieprotot kādu skriptēšanu, uzģenerēt HEXu būtu samērā ātrs darbiņš. Katrā ziņā es esmu tikai par lodēšanu, jo ar to viss stāsts arī sākās.


 šī HEX generēšanas daļa varētu lielākais fināla klupšanas akmens, tā EPROM izmantošanai gan ALU, gan arī video RAM kur grib  rakstīt, kurnu vēl paša proča instrukcijas koda ģenerācija. 
man sāk likties ka šam projektam vaidzēja iet no otra ceļa, proti tikt galā ar protgrammu generāciju un tad kad tas skaidrs taisīt zem attiecīgām instrucijām atiecīgu arhitektūru. šādu pieju  darīt visu no otra gala, jeb izdomāt kā programmēt un tad domāt par arhitektūru izmantoja XMOS čipu developeri, kuri vispirms izdomāja jaunu kodēšanas valodu, compilerus, un tad štukoja par hardware.
vispār proci taisīt no 0 ar pilnīgi vissu ekosistēmu ir ļoti sarežģita padarīšana, un tā ir multidisciplinārā. (vaig zināšanas visos posmos no softa līdz hardware, es teiktu ka tas apjoms ir par plašu priekš viena cilvēka, lai tiktu galā vaig vismaz kamandu no 3+ )

----------


## JDat

Procis ir procis. video ir video. izdomā kaut ko un sazīmē. paskaties, kas sanāk, kas nesanāk. interesanti. Man šobrīd lielākie klupšanas akmeni ir ALU un control unit. Kāpēc es uzstāju par ALU no eeprom? ieekonomēšu vienu DIP korpusu, bez tam izpētīšu niansēs kas un kā un papi**šos ar HEX tabulām manuāli. Par EEPROM lietošanu GATE vietā. Rodas sajuta ka EEPROM ir pa vidu starp CPLD (Vai PAL/GAL) un zemāku integrāciju (triģerus nesakitīsim). Meģināju saskaitīt cik DIP korpusu aizies uz video. Man sanāca 30-35. Lielākā sāpe ar adrešu un datu multipelksoriem. Uz adresēm vajag 12x 74hc373. Uz datu multipleksoru sanāk 4x 74hc373 un viens divvirzienu buferis (jāskatās kā saucās). Vadības GATE obeves velk uz 5-8 korpusiem (pamatā NOR GATES). Skaitītājā 3-5 mikrenes+reset obvess atkarībā no pieejamā klāsta veikalos. Man patīk mans adapteris dažu iemeslu dēļ: ģenerēs (es ceru) korektu videosignālu ar diezgan pareiziem timingiem; CPU nevajadzēs bremzēt kamēr video strādā (viena RAM saturu rādi uz TV otrā RAMā CPU raksta); Grafiskais režīms (jutos kā Wozniaks Macintosh pirmsākumos  :: ). Bet 30 korpusi... Ir čakars. Redzēs ar ko tas beigsies.

Jāuzzmē arī MDA tipa adaptera blokshēma un jāpaskaita cik korpusu vajag lai tādu uzbūvētu. Ir nedaudz interese iep*st korpusu skaitu.

Epi, tu varētu uzsintezēt manu videokarti. Interesanti, kas tev sanāktu. Kā parasti: gatavus moduļus (Izņemot RAM), lietot nav vēlams.

----------


## ansius

nu ja grib mocīties pavisam:
http://web.cecs.pdx.edu/~harry/Relay/
http://www.electronixandmore.com/projec ... index.html

par video ģenerēšanu - zilitons cik atceros ģenerēja samērā kreisu video signālu...

ja izdodas dabūt vram (divu portu sdram) tad video paliek vienkārši. vēl viena doma a kā būtu ja ram strādā 2x ātrāk par cpu - piem uz pieaugošās frontes cpu piekļuve uz krītošās - video subsistēma.

----------


## JDat

Skatījos uz Dualport Video RAM mikrenēm. Čakars, gan dabūt, gan lietot. Es atradu tikai DRAM tika. SRAM tika neatradu. Tapēc nācās pažam mudrīt kaut ko no SRAMiem. Par ģenerēšanu. Man RAMā tiek ierakstīt pilnīgi viss arī sinhroimpuli, balnk un black. Neefektīvi? Toties vienkārši. Clock 10 MHz. Rezultātā kas sanāk? 
PAL Video rinda: 64 uS. Tātad rindai vajag 640 baitus (Sync+blank+Active video+etc stuff) ja ir 10 MHz pixel clock. Aktīvais video 52 uSec. Attiecīgi 520 pixeļi pa horizontāli. A pārējais djelo tehņiki. 625 rindas (Ieskaitot Vertical blanking). Itogo 400 000 baiti. Paņemt 512Kx8 SRAM mikreni. Iedzīt tādā visu info. Tai skaitā sync un mizot visu uz DAC. tad uz videobuferi un tad uz BNC izeju. Gatavs! Nevajag papildus counterus vai vēl kaut ko. Noskaitam līdz 400k un counter reset. Var korekti (es ceru) interlace signālu uzģēnerēt.

Bet...
Stipri neefektīvi un lēni.
RAM visu laiku ir aizņemts, jo dzen ārā informāciju (arī sync+etc)uz DACu.
Var jau uztaisīt efektīvāk, bet tad vajag papildus skaitītājus uc obvesu. A viena no idejām uztaisīt pa primitīvo. Ieekonomējot korpusus.

Protams, var arī uztaisīt vēl prastāk: 250 kHz clock, 16 pikseļi kopā (13 redzami).  ::  Bet tas ir pārāk maz.
Kā ierakstīt jaunus datus? Te arī nāk talkā otrs SRAMs, kurš ir pilnībā pieejams procesoram. Kad Procesors ieraksta jaunu bildi, tad uzmet Videokontroles reģistrā ka jāpārslēdzas. Skaitītājs noskaita līdz reset un tad pārslēdzas uz otru SRAMu. Pirmais paliek procesora ziņā.

Jāparēķina cik korpusu sanāktu ar ROM character ģeneratoru.

Perspektīvā varētu lielikt hardwarisku kursoru un peli klāt, bet tas jau cits stāsts no citas operas.

EDIT: Iezagās kļūdiņa par 100 MHz. Biju domājis 10 MHz...

----------


## ansius

100mhz clock? tev nopietnus sram tad vajag, jo neba viņa tev uz reiz atbildi iedos. par RAM labs info ir jau pieminētajā: "Аппаратные средства IBM PC"

otra lieta nafig tev 8biti uz video signālu? kruta jau, bet reāli vai vajag? domā ka ar 4 bitiem korektu video nevar uztaisīt, ja paņem ADC ar nelineāru raksturlīkni no pretestībām? lai gan viss jau atkarīgs no konkrētā ram ko dabūsi...

----------


## JDat

Jop!
Izlabot. Biju domāji 10 MHZ.

Nafig saspringt? Uzliks 8-bit DACam virsū un miers. Var oftiki precīzi piedzīt, līmeņus ja vajag. Jālakatās vai NTSC timingu arī var dabūt.  ::  Protams, protams, MDA triks ar shift reģistu ieekonomē RAMu. Tikai vai visu konstrukciju var uz 30 DIPiem dabūt gatavu? Varbū ka var... Vai mūsdienās RAM tik pat dārgs kā pirms 25 gadiem?

----------


## Vikings

Pilnīgi pietiek ar 2-bit DAC (ja to tā var nosaukt) video ģenerēšanai. Pārbaudīts praksē.

----------


## JDat

Par video. Nesteidzoties domāju par teksta režīma "videokarti". Dabības princips līdziģs IBM MDA adapterim. Plika simbolu un pseidografikas izvade. No sākuma uzzīmēšu grafiskā monstra shēmu, tad arī ķeršos klāt txt rezīmam.

A ko darīt ar tāda datora programmnodrošinājumu. Pavīdēja ideja par primitīvu BASIC vai tml. Protams, tas būtu interesanti. Tomēr, pagaidām, esmu noskaņots uz programmnodrošinājumu, kas ir līdzigs tā sauktajam "MONITOR". Gan uz BK-0010 tāds bija, gan kapitālistu mājas datoriem, pirms parādījās disketet. Ehh kur tie vecie kasešu lādēšanas laiki palikuši... Tātad varētu pietikt ar MONITOR, lai ir iespeja mašīnkodu iebakstīt ar klavieri.

Jaunajai paaudzei: tuvākais līdzinieks monitoram ir programma debug, kas nāca kopā ar MS-DOS. Ja kādam ir vēlme pamēģināt, tad: Start=>Run=>debug [enter]. "Strādā" arī uz WinXP. Par jaunākiem logiem neko nezinu.

Tāds lūk  Epja stila bloga paladziņš sanāca.

----------


## JDat

Ehh. rokoties pa miskasti (internetu) uzdūros intereantai lietai. Stack based CPU. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stack_machine

Un Forth programmēšanas valoda... Tik ļoti ieintereēja padarīšana, ka par klasisku CPU  vairs negribu dzirdēt. Jāpamēģina copy/paste ar saprašanu šitādai lietai: http://www.bradrodriguez.com/papers/piscedu2.htm

----------


## JDat

Vai drīkst lietot šo mikreni?

Prasās pēc dualport RAMiem... Nav jau 74 sērijas sarakstā bet teikts ka jābūt 74 sērija+RAM un EEPROM... Tā ka.. 50/50 ka atbilst...

BASIC vietā iemānīt kaut ko no Forth valodas lai smadzeņčakarīgāka programmēšana  ::

----------


## ansius

IMHO cepien bija par CPU un es netiktu ka RAM ir CPU sastāvdaļa, tik cik vien reģistri / stack pārējais RAM manuprāt jau nav vairs CPU sastāvdaļa, no manas puses OK

----------


## JDat

> IMHO cepien bija par CPU un es netiktu ka RAM ir CPU sastāvdaļa, tik cik vien reģistri / stack pārējais RAM manuprāt jau nav vairs CPU sastāvdaļa, no manas puses OK


 
Bet ja šo RAMu izmanto kā CPU reģistrus? Bez tam, tā nav DIP korpusā...

----------


## ansius

nu tas jau nozīmē atkāpšanos no uzdevuma

----------


## Vikings

Nesaprotu kādēļ cepties par šiem sīkumiem. Gribi savam priekam - taisi kaut uz FPGA. Gribi pēc noteikumiem 74+RAM+ROM. Viss.

----------


## JDat

> Nesaprotu kādēļ cepties par šiem sīkumiem. Gribi savam priekam - taisi kaut uz FPGA. Gribi pēc noteikumiem 74+RAM+ROM. Viss.


 Pēc noteikumiem velk uz to lai viss būtu DIP korpusos. No otras puses... Noteikumus var pastaipīt... Dual Port SRAM itkā iekļaujas RAM kategorijā pēc definīcijas... 

Kas tur bija ar klusumu no Kaspich puses? Vai man, tā pat kā Epim savulaik, vajag katru nepabeikto brīnumu likt tēmā, un pēc katra labojuma likt klāt izmaiņas? Ja kādu sripri interesē, tad šobrīd spēlējos ar Logisim. Zinu ka iesācēju softs, bet man patīk.. Tur man ir salipināts CPU, kad domāts BrainFuck programmu uzpildei. Kāpēc BF? A tāpēc ka tā jautrāk un ja jau ākstīties ar 74 sēriju DIP korpusos, tad arī BF var likt klāt...  ::  Šobrīd veltu aptuveni 1 stundu nedēļā lai uzrakstītu mikokodu. Dažas BF komandas strādā, dažās nav uzrakstītas, dažas, pagaidām gļuko. Puspabeikts stāvoklis tam visam, tāpēc nedomāju ka ir jēga publicēt... Bet nu, lai varētu pazviegt par manu simulēto lipinājumu, te būs failiņs, kuru iebarot Logisim softam. Čakarējieties, un kritizējies, bet ņemiet vērā ka jau tagad plānoju vairākas lietas salipināt savādāk un dažas lietas ir uztaisītas tāpēc ka man tā ērtāk, nevis tāpēc ka tā ir korekti.

Izmantotā literatūra un komentāri:
[1] https://github.com/gergoerdi/brainfuck-cpu Nemaz nemēģināju iedziļināties. Nezinu, kaut kas man tur nepatīk vai liekas garlaicīgs.
[2] http://www.clifford.at/bfcpu/bfcpu.html VHDL. Te varētu visu nospert, bet slinkums, tapēc arī ne ko nepētīju un neizmantoju, izņemot frāzi:



> Hardware: the world does not need A CPU core than is executing
> Brainf*ck code directly in hardware without any software interpreter.


 Piekrītu frāzei, bet esmu ietiepīgs...
[3] http://www.masella.name/technical/BF-CPU.pdf Šo izmantoju par pamatu savam CPU. Savā ziņā pat kaut ko no šejienes nedaudz nozagu. Spriediet paši cik daudz un ko tieši.

PS: Kas un kā notiek iekš mana CPU, uzrakstīšu kad būs laiks un konkrēti jautājumi.
PSS: Vai būs interese tikt līdz lodēšanai uz vafeles, nezinu. Pagaidām esmu pesimists un tālāk par daudz maz strādājošu simulāciju iet negribu.

----------


## JDat

Pasēdēju un pačakarējos.

Tagad izpilda "Hello World!" programmiņu. Kaut kad jāpadzenā ar kādu niknāku BF programmu.

----------


## JDat

Ir problēmas ar manu CPU. Nestrādā kā vajag. Palaižot fibonači ģeneratoru, nestrādā kā nākas. Jāpielabo contional Jump komandas. Varbūt pat nāksies papildudz logīku pielikt klāt.  ::  A citādi... Samērā minimāls CPU (tā pat kā pati Brainfuck valoda) sanācis. Ar dzelzisko stack un samērā ātrs. Baidījos ka būs lēnāks. Paralēlisms mokrokodā atmaksājas. Dažās vietās varbūt var kaut ko optimizēt bez liekām sāpēm. Problēma sākas ar termināli. Simulatorā viss OK, bet dzīvē uzkonstuēt tādu termināli sarežģītāk ne kā MDA adaptera principu. Mūs jāpalasās vēl par Apple1 un stulbo termināli kas nāca vēl ātrāk...

----------


## Epis

nu re jau šajā limenī sākās problēmas. noteikti ka problēmas ir saistītas ar signālu kvalitāti, ja jau simulātorā iet bet realitātē gļuko. 
varētu pat teikt ka tālāk ejot tālāk būs ar vien grūtāk un grūtāk to plati noregulēt, izdebagot lai iedarbinātu. 
vienkārši iesaku, ja vēlies sarežītāku CPU ta labāk iemet to logiju iekš Fpga, CPld  tad vismaz signālu kvalitātes problēmas atkritīs un tā lieta ies ātrāk uz priekšu  ::

----------


## JDat

Zinu zinu. Uz FPGA jau viss gatavs un nokačājams. Kādi tur līmeņi, signālu kvalitāte un traucējumi? Tu nemaz nepaskatījies kas tai simulatorā notiek. Tā pat nezini kas tieši un kapēc gļuko... Probļema ir izdomāt un pareizi salikt loģiju, nevis elektriskie truacējumi ķedēs... Es negribu uz FPGA, es gribu uz DIP vai vismaz uz diskrētām mikrenētm. Dažs labs vispār uz relejiem taisa... A citādi... Pladies ka ir kaut neliels morāls atbalsts pat no tevis...

Būs laiks pabeikšu BF CPU lietu. Izskatās ka Stack kā suga var atkrist. Ātrdarbība ļoti stipri samazināsies, bet vajadzētu strādāt...

----------


## Epis

> Zinu zinu. Uz FPGA jau viss gatavs un nokačājams. Kādi tur līmeņi, signālu kvalitāte un traucējumi? Tu nemaz nepaskatījies kas tai simulatorā notiek.


 aizmirsu jau kas tur par simulātor progu tev bīj, bet laikam nebīj fpga softs.  
loģikas izdomāšana un likšana jau ir stipri atkarīga no shēmas darbības ātruma, proti var likt sinhronu vai asinhronu, tipa vairākas operācijas 1 clk, karoči tur noteikti ka ir +-10 veidi kā to lietu risināt. jo tā tač ir logika. 




> Ehh. rokoties pa miskasti (internetu) uzdūros intereantai lietai. Stack based CPU. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stack_machine
> 
> Un Forth programmēšanas valoda... Tik ļoti ieintereēja padarīšana, ka  par klasisku CPU  vairs negribu dzirdēt. Jāpamēģina copy/paste ar  saprašanu šitādai lietai: http://www.bradrodriguez.com/papers/piscedu2.htm


 Ja intresē forth  moš apsties šitos jaunos GreenArrays Inc. chipus, tipa lēti priekš DIY ar 144 pročiem ar F18A kodoliem kas ir cik noprotu ar 18bit ALU, vispār intresants veidojums, un galvenais ka čipi piejami, un pa 20$ gabalā nopērkami, + DIY lodējami, protatip plate arī kur lodēt to korupusu nopērkama. tipa, ar nelieliem finansu ieguldījumiem var paspēlēties ar 90 GIPS jaudu  ::  
ko ar tāiem 144 kodoliem varētu darīt nav ne jausmas !!.
http://www.greenarraychips.com/

----------


## ansius

par daudzkodolu procesoriem tur aplikācijas ir daudz viņiem, taču pamatjoma ir multimediju datu apstrāde un kriptogrāfija.

----------


## Epis

nu kā ir Jdat ar tavu CPU iet kautkas vai neiet ?  varbūt jau apnika taisīt ?

----------


## JDat

Nekā neiet.

Pateicoties cepienam, sāku vairāk interesēties par CPU. Uzzināju kas ir FORTH, kas ir stack CPU. Palasījos par dažādiem DIP datoru projektiem. Interesanti. Šobrīd interese ir noplakusi, jo gribās citas, praktiskākas, lietas izdarīt.

BrainFuck uz simulatora ar mazām programmām strādā. Ar lielām nemēģināju. Kas attiecas uz srack CPU, ko tur būvēt. Tiklīdz būvēšu pēc dokumenta no kura iespādojos, tam mani labākajā gadījumā nolamās par kopētāju, sliktākajā gadījumā iedod bietē par nekaunīgu shēmas atkārtošanu no patentēta (lai arī patenta laiks beidzies) dokumenta.

Kas attiecas uz taisīšanu, tad nekas netika sākts. Es ar "taisīšanu" saprotu, kad ir uzzīmētas shēmas, pēc kurām lipini detaļas uz vafeles. Respektīvi kaut kas taustāms.

Vārdu sakot: ne līdz muļķībām. Vai arī tomēr kādam citam ir cits viedoklis?

----------

